# Maralago warrant and aftereffects --



## espola (Aug 19, 2022)

On August 8, Grace posted this --
_
The Rubicon has just been crossed politically. Trump's Mar Largo residence was raided by the FBI. If the GOP ever take the presidency again (particularly if it's DeSantis) they'll wholesale purge the FBI. Like Latin American Republics, each ingoing admin will use the legal infrastructure to punish (even deservedly so) the outgoing admin. As in Latin America, political contests become existential threats to the politicians because they determine who is going to jail.

Assuming Biden lives long enough, if the Rs win 2024 they are totally turning the Hunter situation against him. If true, they will turn the covering of Joe Biden's mental state and possible dementia against those around him.

The Latin Americanization of US politics is here. _

How do we all feel about this now, after so much has been revealed?


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 19, 2022)

espola said:


> On August 8, Grace posted this --
> 
> _The Rubicon has just been crossed politically. Trump's Mar Largo residence was raided by the FBI. If the GOP ever take the presidency again (particularly if it's DeSantis) they'll wholesale purge the FBI. Like Latin American Republics, each ingoing admin will use the legal infrastructure to punish (even deservedly so) the outgoing admin. As in Latin America, political contests become existential threats to the politicians because they determine who is going to jail.
> 
> ...


Nothing has been revealed. 

By that I mean nothing has been revealed that can determine if the raid was justified and/or if T actually did something wrong. 

I assume as usual you are reading dem talking points and thinking...THIS TIME WE HAVE HIM. 

Long way to go.


----------



## crush (Aug 19, 2022)

Pollo Elastico said:


> Nothing has been revealed.
> 
> By that I mean nothing has been revealed that can determine if the raid was justified and/or if T actually did something wrong.
> 
> ...


This is how I feel about the siege at Mar a logo. First, we need to look back at the facts pollo. This same group of agents were the same group of agents who spied on t before and after he won in 2016. Peter & Lisa, remember those lovers? Then the agents got together with the dossier guy and tried to get one of t's guys to flip on t or do a dirty deal and take a bribe or get blackmailed at one of the Islands. Old school tactics. Then we had the impeachment 1 and 2 fail, plus the Mueller report was a joke. Then we had the China Virus, the Riots, Death because of Covid 19 was next, then lot's of election fraud in 5 major counties and states, then the Omicron from God to save most of us and give us all a 2nd chance. Still, many decided to go 4+ and that was their choice. Last, we hand the raid and siege takeover on t's home. Everyone was kicked out except the cameras and now we wait to see what t had in them boxes and in his safe. 74% of ALL Americans think all this is political witch hunt and I agree. I said back in 2017 not to do what they did but they spied and tried to knock this Trump dude out but Trump is no Chump and you juts can't knock him out.


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 19, 2022)

ABSOLUTELY NOTHING HAS BEEN REVEALED FROM THE
GOVERNMENT SIDE.....

But if you read the Lawsuit against the Govt you'll see the TRUTH.

gov.uscourts.flsd.610157.1.0.pdf (courtlistener.com)


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 19, 2022)

Adam Espola Schiff is a Known LIAR.

TRUTH Hurts doesn't it " Adam Espola Schiff ".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2022)

espola said:


> On August 8, Grace posted this --
> 
> _The Rubicon has just been crossed politically. Trump's Mar Largo residence was raided by the FBI. If the GOP ever take the presidency again (particularly if it's DeSantis) they'll wholesale purge the FBI. Like Latin American Republics, each ingoing admin will use the legal infrastructure to punish (even deservedly so) the outgoing admin. As in Latin America, political contests become existential threats to the politicians because they determine who is going to jail.
> 
> ...


They don’t care. The Obama’s lived in the White House, end of story.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They don’t care. The Obama’s lived in the White House, end of story.


They?
The Biden's live there now...?
End of the story only for a myopic ass with the reasoning ability of a 3rd grader.
.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> They?
> The Biden's live there now...?
> End of the story only for a myopic ass with the reasoning ability of a 3rd grader.
> .


Such an elegant retort!


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2022)

A summary --


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 19, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They don’t care. The Obama’s lived in the White House, end of story.


Brittany Griner is in jail in Russia, Russia, Russia.
Due to Democrats. End of story.


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 19, 2022)

espola said:


> A summary --


Adam Espola Schiff the LIAR posts another LIE from a 
media LIAR who is using commentary from Giuliani 
to manufacture yet another CNN LIE.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2022)

espola said:


> A summary --


Always funny to watch the evolution of t-lies as all the while the cult never wavers in their ardent belief . . . belief in whatever he says no matter how many times it changes.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Always funny to watch the evolution of t-lies as all the while the cult never wavers in their ardent belief . . . belief in whatever he says no matter how many times it changes.


And apparently, they believe simultaneously in all the conflicting versions.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2022)

espola said:


> And apparently, they believe simultaneously in all the conflicting versions.


They are taught the talking points to defend each position and do so with a fervent fever.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 20, 2022)

espola said:


> Such an elegant retort!


Such stupidity deserves such elegance....

Nice of you to support your boy, you're all he's got.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2022)

espola said:


> And apparently, they believe simultaneously in all the conflicting versions.


Also funny how some of the trump deniers, not anti-trump just those that claim to not hold allegiance, keep defending trumps every utterance and move.


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Also funny how some of the trump deniers, not anti-trump just those that claim to not hold allegiance, keep defending trumps every utterance and move.


Or just stay silent on the topic, such as Grace has done after making a few fumbles in the Joe Biden thread.


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2022)

There is a more recent poll about the warrant on page 104 here --



			https://docs.cdn.yougov.com/jf179lebaq/econTabReport%20%282%29.pdf


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 20, 2022)

Hey Daffy!
When you figure out how to access page 104, you need to give your daddy some kudos...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2022)

espola said:


> Or just stay silent on the topic, such as Grace has done after making a few fumbles in the Joe Biden thread.


“I support to my dying breath everything I believe he thinks, says or does but I don’t like the guy. No not at all!”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 20, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “I support to my dying breath everything I believe he thinks, says or does but I don’t like the guy. No not at all!”


Hey asswipe, just who are you quoting?
Making shit up again...what a loser.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 20, 2022)

Pollo Elastico said:


> Nothing has been revealed.
> 
> By that I mean nothing has been revealed that can determine if the raid was justified and/or if T actually did something wrong.
> 
> ...


The dude had top secret files in his house, after his lawyer filed legal papers declaring they were all returned.

Seems a slam dunk to me.  Is there some reason you think a private citizen being in possession of top secret documents is acceptable?


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2022)

dad4 said:


> The dude had top secret files in his house, after his lawyer filed legal papers declaring they were all returned.
> 
> Seems a slam dunk to me.  Is there some reason you think a private citizen being in possession of top secret documents is acceptable?


To refine a point here -- some private citizens may legally possess top secret documents providing that they  
1) have the appropriate clearance 
2) adhere to strict rules for securing the document and the information contained within
3) have a demonstrated need to know.

T struck out.


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hey asswipe, just who are you quoting?
> Making shit up again...what a loser.


Not you, because you actually like the guy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 21, 2022)

Mulvaney also said in the interview that Trump would not have taken the classified documents if he did not "perceive it to be in his own interest, a benefit to him,"


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2022)

Michael Cohen conjecture in TV interview --

"He's gonna use it as a get out of jail free card.  It's a way to extort America turn around to say if you put me in jail, if you go after me -- he'll even say his children -- I will have my loyal supporters who you do not know who has copies of information that may have been, and again this is my conjecture, that I would take those documents, I will release them to Iran, to China, to North Korea, to Russia."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 21, 2022)

espola said:


> Not you, because you actually like the guy.


I don't give a fuck about Trump...
Stupid people annoy me...Daffy annoys me.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 21, 2022)

espola said:


> Michael Cohen conjecture in TV interview --
> 
> "He's gonna use it as a get out of jail free card.  It's a way to extort America turn around to say if you put me in jail, if you go after me -- he'll even say his children -- I will have my loyal supporters who you do not know who has copies of information that may have been, and again this is my conjecture, that I would take those documents, I will release them to Iran, to China, to North Korea, to Russia."


Conjecture...assume, speculate, guess, presume, imagine, think, suspect, infer.....


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't give a fuck about Trump...


But you are so quick to defend him when others criticize him.  Why is that?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 21, 2022)

espola said:


> But you are so quick to defend him when others criticize him.  Why is that?


I question Daffy's fucked up reasoning, I'm quick to question and criticize his logic or lack of.
I've said many times if someone broke the law they should be prosecuted.
That would include Trump, Hunter, Hillary the folks that rioted and burned cities and the idiots that thought they could change the outcome of the 2018 election.
I'm all for prosecuting scofflaws, ALL of them.


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> I question Daffy's fucked up reasoning, I'm quick to question and criticize his logic or lack of.
> I've said many times if someone broke the law they should be prosecuted.
> That would include Trump, Hunter, Hillary the folks that rioted and burned cities and the idiots that thought they could change the outcome of the 2018 election.
> I'm all for prosecuting scofflaws, ALL of them.


What's this about the 2018 election?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 21, 2022)

espola said:


> To refine a point here -- some private citizens may legally possess top secret documents providing that they
> 1) have the appropriate clearance
> 2) adhere to strict rules for securing the document and the information contained within
> 3) have a demonstrated need to know.
> ...


Like HRC?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 21, 2022)

espola said:


> What's this about the 2018 election?


Geezzzzus Magoo...
I meant 2020 election.
Didn't mean to throw you a curve ball.


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 21, 2022)

Adam " Espola " Schiff was on CNN today spewing
more falsehoods about all things " Trump ".




Hmmm...conspiracies that come true....Door #3


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Geezzzzus Magoo...
> I meant 2020 election.
> Didn't mean to throw you a curve ball.


I always take you seriously, but sometimes I don't understand you.


----------



## pewpew (Aug 22, 2022)

espola said:


> I always take you seriously, but sometimes I don't understand you.


There's much you don't understand. Don't worry..we keep our expectations low to avoid disappointment. 
Why didn't @Hüsker Dü hit the "like" button?!  (He's probably still stuck on the whole 2018 part posted above.)


----------



## dad4 (Aug 22, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Like HRC?


Make your case for equivalency.

One person ran an improperly secured email server while serving as a government official.

The other took top secret records with him after he was no longer an official.

Seems pretty different to me.  One was trying to do her government job.  The other was stealing government documents after he lost his job.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2022)

dad4 said:


> Make your case for equivalency.
> 
> One person ran an improperly secured email server while serving as a government official.
> 
> ...



Muahahahaha....improperly secured server"serving as a government official"....that was probably hacked.

During her tenure as United States Secretary of State, Hillary Clinton drew controversy by using a private email server for official public communications rather than using official State Department email accounts maintained on federal servers. Clinton's server was found to hold over 100 emails containing classified information, including 65 emails deemed "Secret" and 22 deemed "Top Secret". An additional 2,093 emails not marked classified were retroactively designated confidential by the State Department.

With regard to mishandling of classified information, Comey said, "there is evidence that they [Clinton and her team] were extremely careless in their handling of very sensitive, highly classified information." The investigation found 110 emails that should have been regarded as classified at the time they were sent; another 2,000 emails were retroactively classified which means they were not classified at the time they were sent.[168][171] Comey said that "any reasonable person in Secretary Clinton's position, or in the position of those government employees with whom she was corresponding ... should have known that an unclassified system was no place for that conversation

In May 2016, the Department's Office of the Inspector General Steve A. Linick released an 83-page report about the State Department's email practices.[57][58][59] The Inspector General was unable to find evidence that Clinton had ever sought approval from the State Department staff for her use of a private email server, determining that if Clinton had sought approval, Department staff would have declined her setup because of the "security risks in doing so."[57] Aside from security risks, the report stated that "she did not comply with the Department's policies that were implemented in accordance with the Federal Records Act."[60] Each of these findings contradicted what Clinton and her aides had been saying up to that point.[61][62][63] The report also stated that Clinton and her senior aides declined to speak with the investigators, while the previous four Secretaries of State did so.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hillary_Clinton_email_controversy


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2022)

T's excuse of the day is that he took the documents to provide material for writing his personal memoirs.  

Those same documents that he previously claimed he never had, or had already been returned, or were secured properly in a basement storeroom, depending on which day it is.


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 22, 2022)

dad4 said:


> The dude had top secret files in his house, after his lawyer filed legal papers declaring they were all returned.
> 
> Seems a slam dunk to me.  Is there some reason you think a private citizen being in possession of top secret documents is acceptable?


That is what the claim is. 

That has yet to be proven one way or another. 

Is this just another example of you taking what is said at face value. If the Feds say so it must be true? 

Didn't we watch years of supposed bombshells turn out to be nothing? Didnt we see the IG report showing a number issues with how the FBI handled the dossier for instance. 

I prefer the system of innocent until proven guilty. So I will wait to see what actually happens before getting excited one way or the other.


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 22, 2022)

dad4 said:


> Seems pretty different to me. One was trying to do her government job. The other was stealing government documents after he lost his job.


Um...she still had the server and all those documents after she was out of government. 

Did that detail escape your attention?


----------



## dad4 (Aug 22, 2022)

Pollo Elastico said:


> Um...she still had the server and all those documents after she was out of government.
> 
> Did that detail escape your attention?


Do you have a non-right wing source for that?  I’m not going to believe it just because BreitBart says so.


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 22, 2022)

LIES HAVE CONSEQUENCES!


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 22, 2022)

dad4 said:


> Do you have a non-right wing source for that?  I’m not going to believe it just because BreitBart says so.



Ask Brian Stelter, he'll grovel to tell
the TRUTH now.


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 22, 2022)

dad4 said:


> Do you have a non-right wing source for that?  I’m not going to believe it just because BreitBart says so.


Her tenure as Sec of State ended in 2013. 

She still had the server after that. She hired someone to wipe it in 2015 in March of that year. 

I didn't even have to look at a right wing source to find that readily available information.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2022)

espola said:


> T's excuse of the day is that he took the documents to provide material for writing his personal memoirs.
> 
> Those same documents that he previously claimed he never had, or had already been returned, or were secured properly in a basement storeroom, depending on which day it is.


Hillary claimed she didn't have any classified documents on her server...
Hold everyone to the same standards, seems simple.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2022)

dad4 said:


> Do you have a non-right wing source for that?  I’m not going to believe it just because BreitBart says so.


Start here daddy-o
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hillary_Clinton_email_controversy


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2022)

espola said:


> T's excuse of the day is that he took the documents to provide material for writing his personal memoirs.
> 
> Those same documents that he previously claimed he never had, or had already been returned, or were secured properly in a basement storeroom, depending on which day it is.


I was under the impression his lawyers signed off on the documents...


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> I was under the impression his lawyers signed off on the documents...


Was that before or after they said there weren't any documents, before or after they said there weren't any MORE documents, before or after they assured DOJ that the documents they had were secured in a safe place, or before or after they said the documents must have been planted by the FBI?


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2022)

Today's alternate story -- t took the documents so he could search for a smoking gun to prove that Deep State persecution led to his two impeachment trials.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2022)

espola said:


> Was that before or after they said there weren't any documents, before or after they said there weren't any MORE documents, before or after they assured DOJ that the documents they had were secured in a safe place, or before or after they said the documents must have been planted by the FBI?


You tell me Magoo...

*Trump Lawyer Told Justice Dept. That Classified Material Had Been Returned*
The lawyer signed a statement in June that all documents marked as classified and held in boxes in storage at Mar-a-Lago had been given back

At least one lawyer for former President Donald J. Trump signed a written statement in June asserting that all material marked as classified and held in boxes in a storage area at Mr. Trump’s Mar-a-Lago residence and club had been returned to the government, four people with knowledge of the document said.

The written declaration was made after a visit on June 3 to Mar-a-Lago by Jay I. Bratt, the top counterintelligence official in the Justice Department’s national security division.

entire article:








						Trump Lawyer Told Justice Dept. That Classified Material Had Been Returned
					

The lawyer signed a statement in June that all documents marked as classified and held in boxes in storage at Mar-a-Lago had been given back. The search at the former president’s home on Monday turned up more.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## watfly (Aug 22, 2022)

dad4 said:


> Make your case for equivalency.
> 
> One person ran an improperly secured email server while serving as a government official.
> 
> ...


She destroyed evidence and government documents that weren't hers to destroy.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 22, 2022)

Pollo Elastico said:


> Her tenure as Sec of State ended in 2013.
> 
> She still had the server after that. She hired someone to wipe it in 2015 in March of that year.
> 
> I didn't even have to look at a right wing source to find that readily available information.


The difference is, you care.

I don’t.  Clintons have a long record of playing cute with the rules.  One more example isn’t news to me.  Should she have been prosecuted like Petraeus?  Oh, probably.

On the other hand, Clintons also have a decent record of accepting electoral outcomes.  I can vote against Hillary and be reasonably certain that she won’t summon a mob to try to seize power anyway.  

That makes her an aging ex-politician who ignored the small and medium size rules but respected the big ones.  There are a lot of those.  I can ignore them.

Trump, on the other hand, is busy trying to pull a Hugo Chavez on America.  (win an election after a failed coup, then gut the independent civil institutions.). That I can’t ignore.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2022)

dad4 said:


> The difference is, you care.
> 
> I don’t.  Clintons have a long record of playing cute with the rules.  One more example isn’t news to me.  Should she have been prosecuted like Petraeus?  Oh, probably.
> 
> ...


Wow daddy-o, you don't care if Hillary breaks the law...
You only care if Trump breaks the law....
Hypocrite only begins to describe you.


----------



## watfly (Aug 22, 2022)

dad4 said:


> On the other hand, Clintons also have a decent record of accepting electoral outcomes.


That's a joke, right?

The best you can say about it was that Hillary attempted to be more discrete about her post-election shenanigans and not as blatant as Trump.


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> You tell me Magoo...
> 
> *Trump Lawyer Told Justice Dept. That Classified Material Had Been Returned*
> The lawyer signed a statement in June that all documents marked as classified and held in boxes in storage at Mar-a-Lago had been given back
> ...


That article just points out that t's lawyers lied to the DOJ at least once.


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wow daddy-o, you don't care if Hillary breaks the law...
> You only care if Trump breaks the law....
> Hypocrite only begins to describe you.


That's not even close to what he said.  That statement only makes sense if we understand that you are trying to hide your secret support of everything Trumpy.


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 22, 2022)

dad4 said:


> The difference is, you care.
> 
> I don’t.  Clintons have a long record of playing cute with the rules.  One more example isn’t news to me.  Should she have been prosecuted like Petraeus?  Oh, probably.
> 
> ...


That is funny...and how you usually do things.

You made the claim that her situation was different because she was working in gov. When it was pointed out that she was not...you switch to the above...saying you dont care.

Then you state that the Clintons have a decent record of accepting election outcomes. Except that isnt the case.

HC is on record many times saying Trump was illegitimate.









						Hillary Clinton Maintains 2016 Election ‘Was Not On the Level’: ‘We Still Don’t Know What Really Happened’
					

Hillary Clinton is sticking with her conviction that the 2016 presidential election was not conducted legitimately, saying the details surrounding her loss are still unclear."There was a widespread understanding that this election [in 2016] was not on the level," Clinton said during an interview...




					www.yahoo.com
				




"Hillary Clinton is sticking with her conviction that the 2016 presidential election was not conducted legitimately, saying the details surrounding her loss are still unclear.

“There was a widespread understanding that this election [in 2016] was not on the level,” Clinton said during an interview for the latest episode of _The Atlantic’s_ politics podcast, _The Ticket_. “We still don’t know what really happened.”



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/hillary-clinton-trump-is-an-illegitimate-president/2019/09/26/29195d5a-e099-11e9-b199-f638bf2c340f_story.html
		


"Hillary Clinton dismissed President Trump as an “illegitimate president” and suggested that “he knows” that he stole the 2016 presidential election in a CBS News interview to be aired Sunday."









						Hillary Clinton urges voters to prevent Trump from 'stealing way to victory'
					

Former presidential nominee tells Democratic national convention viewers to ‘vote like our lives are on the line’




					www.theguardian.com
				



“Don’t forget, Joe and Kamala can win by three million votes and still lose. Take it from me,” Clinton warned. “We need numbers so overwhelming Trump can’t sneak or steal his way to victory.” 

And by the way despite many claiming there was an attempted coup...there was not. That is partisan talking points.


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 22, 2022)

_WSJ:_ The Trump Warrant Had No Legal Basis: A former president’s rights under the Presidential Records Act trump the statutes the FBI cited to justify the Mar-a-Lago raid.



> The warrant authorized the FBI to seize “all physical documents and records constituting evidence, contraband, fruits of crime, or other items illegally possessed in violation of 18 U.S.C. §§793, 2071, or 1519” (emphasis added). These three criminal statutes all address the possession and handling of materials that contain national-security information, public records or material relevant to an investigation or other matters properly before a federal agency or the courts.
> The materials to be seized included “any government and/or Presidential Records created between January 20, 2017, and January 20, 2021”—i.e., during Mr. Trump’s term of office. Virtually all the materials at Mar-a-Lago are likely to fall within this category. Federal law gives Mr. Trump a right of access to them. His possession of them is entirely consistent with that right, and therefore lawful, regardless of the statutes the FBI cites in its warrant.
> Those statutes are general in their text and application. But Mr. Trump’s documents are covered by a specific statute, the Presidential Records Act of 1978. It has long been the Supreme Court position, as stated in Morton v. Mancari (1974), that “where there is no clear intention otherwise, a specific statute will not be controlled or nullified by a general one, regardless of the priority of enactment.” The former president’s rights under the PRA trump any application of the laws the FBI warrant cites. . . .
> Nothing in the PRA suggests that the former president’s physical custody of his records can be considered unlawful under the statutes on which the Mar-a-Lago warrant is based. Yet the statute’s text makes clear that Congress considered how certain criminal-law provisions would interact with the PRA: It provides that the archivist is not to make materials available to the former president’s designated representative “if that individual has been convicted of a crime relating to the review, retention, removal, or destruction of records of the Archives.”
> ...


----------



## dad4 (Aug 22, 2022)

Pollo Elastico said:


> That is funny...and how you usually do things.
> 
> You made the claim that her situation was different because she was working in gov. When it was pointed out that she was not...you switch to the above...saying you dont care.
> 
> ...


I must have missed the point where hrc summoned a mob to the capitol to stop certification of the 2016 results.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 22, 2022)

watfly said:


> That's a joke, right?
> 
> The best you can say about it was that Hillary attempted to be more discrete about her post-election shenanigans and not as blatant as Trump.


No joke.  Hillary spent two years whining.  That’s different from summoning a mob to the capitol.

I don’t have the energy to get upset every time a politician gets whiny from the sidelines.  They are easy enough to ignore.  

Nutters who try to burn down the Reichstag are much more dangerous.


----------



## crush (Aug 22, 2022)

I love seeing the True Colors come out on so many liars at the forum. Playing multiple avatars is classic. I got popcorn to last a lifetime.....lol!


----------



## watfly (Aug 22, 2022)

dad4 said:


> No joke.  Hillary spent two years whining.  That’s different from summoning a mob to the capitol.
> 
> I don’t have the energy to get upset every time a politician gets whiny from the sidelines.  They are easy enough to ignore.
> 
> Nutters who try to burn down the Reichstag are much more dangerous.


You're forgetting the Steele dossier and the FISA warrant.  Weaponizing the FBI, or any government agency, is also an attack on democracy.

In addition to the fact that prominent democrats believe that Clinton "rigged" the 2016 Dem primary.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2022)

espola said:


> That's not even close to what he said.  That statement only makes sense if we understand that you are trying to hide your secret support of everything Trumpy.


That's exactly what it says...to claim otherwise is to ignore the facts and highlights your hypocrisy...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2022)

dad4 said:


> I must have missed the point where hrc summoned a mob to the capitol to stop certification of the 2016 results.


Apples and oranges...
Both wrong, both should be held accountable.
To bad daddy's boy has me on ignore....not surprising...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2022)

espola said:


> That article just points out that t's lawyers lied to the DOJ at least once.


Seems as if there might be differing opinions regarding the documents.
Once again if Trump broke the law he should be prosecuted...
Time will tell.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 22, 2022)

watfly said:


> You're forgetting the Steele dossier and the FISA warrant.  Weaponizing the FBI, or any government agency, is also an attack on democracy.
> 
> In addition to the fact that prominent democrats believe that Clinton "rigged" the 2016 Dem primary.


The FBI had a duty to recover the stolen documents. 
They got a warrant, and executed it.  While there, they found top secret documents in Trump's mansion.

That's it.  Everything else is you lot trying desperately to change the topic.


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 22, 2022)

dad4 said:


> The FBI had a duty to recover the stolen documents.
> They got a warrant, and executed it.  While there, they found top secret documents in Trump's mansion.
> 
> That's it.  Everything else is you lot trying desperately to change the topic.


We don't really know what they found or not. 

We don't know if the documents they found were declassified by T when he was Prez. All Prez have final authority as to what they can and cannot classify. 

You assume that what they have leaked to the press is accurate. I will remind you of all their little shenanigans done during the dossier with regards to Trump. 

I don't trust anyone. I certainly based on how they acted during the dossier episode do not trust them. 

So I will wait till all the facts come out before get excited one way or the other. 

You on the other hand per usual take the gov agencies word at face value.


----------



## watfly (Aug 22, 2022)

dad4 said:


> The FBI had a duty to recover the stolen documents.
> They got a warrant, and executed it.  While there, they found top secret documents in Trump's mansion.
> 
> That's it.  Everything else is you lot trying desperately to change the topic.


No, its to point out your hypocrisy and mental gymnastics.

BTW, I was talking about the weaponization of the FBI with fraudulent documents (financed by Clinton) to pursue Trump related to Russia, but of course you know that and are just doing your usual twisting of my words.

As far as Maralago goes, and like I said before, I'm withholding any conclusions until they at least release the affidavit with minimal redactions.


----------



## crush (Aug 22, 2022)

dad4 said:


> *The FBI had a duty to recover the stolen documents.*
> They got a warrant, and executed it.  While there, they found top secret documents in Trump's mansion.
> 
> That's it.  Everything else is you lot trying desperately to change the topic.


Like Dr. Fauci had a duty to tell us the whole truth and nothing but the truth about the Mask and Jabs and he lied to us.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2022)

watfly said:


> No, its to point out your hypocrisy and mental gymnastics.
> 
> BTW, I was talking about the weaponization of the FBI with fraudulent documents (financed by Clinton) to pursue Trump related to Russia, but of course you know that and are just doing your usual twisting of my words.
> 
> As far as Maralago goes, and like I said before, I'm withholding any conclusions until they at least release the affidavit with minimal redactions.


So you won’t accept anything short of outing agents and disclosing top secret information (which will never happen, there are adults in charge). How trump loving of you. If you can’t have your way burn it all! Burn it all to the ground!


----------



## crush (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 22, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you won’t accept anything short of outing agents and disclosing top secret information (which will never happen, there are adults in charge). How trump loving of you. If you can’t have your way burn it all! Burn it all to the ground!


You have over the last number of years on the forum fallen for every latest T bombshell. And time and time again nothing came of it. 

Maybe you should slow down and wait until the actual facts come out before rushing to judgement, like you usually do. After all the countless times the press told you the walls were closing in on T and nothing happened, maybe you should be a bit more skeptical of what the press "reports" on.


----------



## watfly (Aug 22, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you won’t accept anything short of outing agents and disclosing top secret information (which will never happen, there are adults in charge). How trump loving of you. If you can’t have your way burn it all! Burn it all to the ground!


Not remotely what I said, but if it makes you feel better about your position, then go ahead.  I can see both sides of the coin.

I have opinions, but I prefer to wait for actual evidence before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 22, 2022)

dad4 said:


> Make your case for equivalency.
> 
> One person ran an improperly secured email server while serving as a government official.
> 
> ...


Are you really that gullible that you believe HRCs "you mean like wipe" ? And please, in detail, explain what "top secrets" President Trump took.


----------



## Happened again (Aug 22, 2022)

watfly said:


> That's a joke, right?
> 
> The best you can say about it was that Hillary attempted to be more discrete about her post-election shenanigans and not as blatant as Trump.


hrc also had pre and during shenanigans.  but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## Happened again (Aug 22, 2022)

dad4 said:


> I must have missed the point where hrc summoned a mob to the capitol to stop certification of the 2016 results.


who summoned a mob to the capital, like some sort of wizard?


----------



## Happened again (Aug 22, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you won’t accept anything short of outing agents and disclosing top secret information (which will never happen, there are adults in charge). How trump loving of you. If you can’t have your way burn it all! Burn it all to the ground!


wait, have they found something?  are they waiting to disclose the smoking gun?  Can't you see how dumb this all looks. Contrary to popular belief, many want trumpy to go down in flames.  Unfortunately no one is smart enough to do it. Based on track record, any hotly anticipated smoking gun turns out to have been shooting blanks...


----------



## dad4 (Aug 22, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Are you really that gullible that you believe HRCs "you mean like wipe" ? And please, in detail, explain what "top secrets" President Trump took.


It was on the receipt the FBI agents signed when the FBI took the boxes back out of maralago.

Item 2A. Various Classified/TS/SCI documents.  line 4 in the description of items below.  

Either FBI agents were willing to commit perjury, or the documents removed had a “top secret” classification.


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Are you really that gullible that you believe HRCs "you mean like wipe" ? And please, in detail, explain what "top secrets" President Trump took.


Oh, aren't you clever!

I suppose you want to know the name of the confidential source as well.


----------



## pewpew (Aug 23, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Muahahahaha....improperly secured server"serving as a government official"....that was probably hacked.
> 
> During her tenure as United States Secretary of State, Hillary Clinton drew controversy by using a private email server for official public communications rather than using official State Department email accounts maintained on federal servers. Clinton's server was found to hold over 100 emails containing classified information, including 65 emails deemed "Secret" and 22 deemed "Top Secret". An additional 2,093 emails not marked classified were retroactively designated confidential by the State Department.
> 
> ...


I'm no attorney but I'm pretty sure in her 20+ years in the legal field that this is what the wife would refer to as a "slam-dunk".........


----------



## pewpew (Aug 23, 2022)

dad4 said:


> Do you have a non-right wing source for that?  I’m not going to believe it just because BreitBart says so.


I didn't know @espola and @Hüsker Dü had a joint-account they also posted from....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2022)

watfly said:


> Not remotely what I said, but if it makes you feel better about your position, then go ahead.  I can see both sides of the coin.
> 
> I have opinions, but I prefer to wait for actual evidence before jumping to conclusions.


Somethings are more obvious from a distance. I see you take trump’s word over all else, even at the possible detriment to national security. You people use to “back the blue” and “respect the flag”, now you beat police over the head with the flag while screaming about killing them, carry the flag of a defeated enemy through the Capitol building after storming it and now hope to out law enforcement of the highest accord in hopes of freeing your sacred cow . . . but yeah you’ll wait til that happens. How about let the criminal justice system do it’s work? A judge signed off on the warrant (the incident you refer to as a “raid”), the FBI carried it out, now it’s back in the courts hands. I haven’t heard crowds chanting lock him up without a proper trial, sound familiar?


----------



## pewpew (Aug 23, 2022)

dad4 said:


> The FBI had a duty to recover the stolen documents.
> They got a warrant, and executed it.  While there, they found top secret documents in Trump's mansion.


Funny how their "duty to recover" took them how long to accomplish? So much for the "intelligence community." 
Sounds more like a fishing expedition vs a recovery effort of Top Secret info that puts our country in great peril if placed in the wrong hands.


----------



## pewpew (Aug 23, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Seems as if there might be differing opinions regarding the documents.
> Once again if Trump broke the law he should be prosecuted...
> Time will tell.


^^ Here's where a few of you..you know who you are..but I can point a few fingers if needed..here's where you run out of steam. You can keep posting your assumptions and posting your drivel. 
@Lion Eyes is saying that if Trump broke the law..he should be prosecuted. I agree 100%. And now you morons run head-first into a wall. Nowhere to go. The wind out of your sails. I think you get the point..at least I hope. (Let me know @Hüsker Dü if you're having trouble with this one. @espola is usually a bit quicker to grasp what's being said.)

That's the difference between us and you. We believe if you break the law...and are found guilty...you should be prosecuted. 
Whereas you morons give a free pass to HRC, Pelosi's DUI husband, Hunter Biden, and so on. Straight from the Democrat Playbook. Rules for thee-not for me. Act out of emotion without the benefit of intellect. 
I could go on but what would be the point.......


----------



## pewpew (Aug 23, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You people use to “back the blue” and “respect the flag”, now you beat police over the head with the flag while screaming about killing them


I think we've already covered this ground but you obviously need a refresher. No surprise.
You're confusing the actions of a bunch of idiots on Jan. 6th vs the general ideology of those living within the rules of society. Are you going to sit there and call the 2020 Summer of Love a bunch of law-abiding citizens who were peacefully protesting? Except they were looting and burning down buildings everywhere. Be it a small business or a government building. The same protesters who showed up in major cities everywhere with pallets of bricks, rocks, etc to hurl at LE. <--That's Law Enforcement...not @Lion Eyes..don't want you getting confused again.
I know you and @espola ask for links to site info posted by others while you just spit conjecture on the daily. So here you go. And it's from what I'm sure is probably one of your daily go-to sites..not Breitbart..so you can be sure it's all fact-checked. 










						More than 700 officers injured in George Floyd protests across US
					

WASHINGTON — More than 700 law enforcement officers have been injured on the job during nationwide protests over the death of George Floyd — with nearly 300 of those among New York&#821…




					nypost.com


----------



## crush (Aug 23, 2022)

pewpew said:


> I think we've already covered this ground but you obviously need a refresher. No surprise.
> You're confusing the actions of a bunch of idiots on Jan. 6th vs the general ideology of those living within the rules of society. Are you going to sit there and call the 2020 Summer of Love a bunch of law-abiding citizens who were peacefully protesting? Except they were looting and burning down buildings everywhere. Be it a small business or a government building. The same protesters who showed up in major cities everywhere with pallets of bricks, rocks, etc to hurl at LE. <--That's Law Enforcement...not @Lion Eyes..don't want you getting confused again.
> I know you and @espola ask for links to site info posted by others while you just spit conjecture on the daily. So here you go. And it's from what I'm sure is probably one of your daily go-to sites..not Breitbart..so you can be sure it's all fact-checked.
> 
> ...


I had a great talk with one of my coffee pals. Retired lawyer and hates t so much he throws out the law when I chat with him. He hates t so much, he finds t guilty as charged every time. When we talk Hunter, he say's it's all made up lies and that Hunter is the smartest lawyer ever, just like the Big Guy says. All 3 Branches have been used and abused and it's time we set up a new game, with new rules and where honesty and truth rules the planet.


----------



## crush (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## crush (Aug 23, 2022)

*“One thing that is clearly wrong is that the Biden White House shouldn’t be able to wave the executive privilege of President Trump. That would mean that no President could speak to anyone in complete confidence.” *Alan D

*"So True."* t


----------



## crush (Aug 23, 2022)

More quotes regarding the Siege/Raid at Mar a logo. Popcorn anyone?

*“The record of the FBI in misleading courts in past Trump investigations is very much on the mind of many Americans.” *Jonathan Turley, Constitutional Law Expert

*“Legal Scholars are now questioning the role of the Biden White House in the Raid, and in the collection of materials that the former President should have been able to claim executive privilege over. People are incredibly upset, in fact outraged in many quarters, about this Raid at the home of the former President of the United States.” *Kevin Corke, Fox & Friends

*"The White House stated strongly that they were NOT INVOLVED, and knew absolutely nothing about, the political Witch Hunt going on with me, & that they didn’t know anything at all about the Break-In of Mar-a-Lago. This was strongly reiterated again & again. WRONG! Remember, these are the people who spied on my campaign, denied it, & got caught. Through the great reporting of John Solomon (Fake Pulitzer Prize?), documents reveal they knew everything, in fact led the charge - a political NO, NO!"* t


----------



## watfly (Aug 23, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Somethings are more obvious from a distance. I see you take trump’s word over all else, even at the possible detriment to national security. You people use to “back the blue” and “respect the flag”, now you beat police over the head with the flag while screaming about killing them, carry the flag of a defeated enemy through the Capitol building after storming it and now hope to out law enforcement of the highest accord in hopes of freeing your sacred cow . . . but yeah you’ll wait til that happens. How about let the criminal justice system do it’s work? A judge signed off on the warrant (the incident you refer to as a “raid”), the FBI carried it out, now it’s back in the courts hands. I haven’t heard crowds chanting lock him up without a proper trial, sound familiar?


No offense, but you're so desperate to put people in a Trump box that you miss points entirely.  Both sides of this issue are fishy.  At this point I can't give either side the benefit of the doubt.  Trump is an a-hole and the FBI has been politicized.  I can wait until we get more evidence, a vague list of items taken doesn't it do it for me.  I realize you're also desperate to crucify Trump.  The greatest irony is that your claims of hypocrisy cut both ways.


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 23, 2022)

watfly said:


> No offense, but you're so desperate to put people in a Trump box that you miss points entirely.  Both sides of this issue are fishy.  At this point I can't give either side the benefit of the doubt.  Trump is an a-hole and the FBI has been politicized.  I can wait until we get more evidence, a vague list of items taken doesn't it do it for me.  I realize you're also desperate to crucify Trump.  The greatest irony is that your claims of hypocrisy cut both ways.


dad is always willing to take gov official statements at face value and discount the rest. Any casual observer of the covid policies and how various agencies handled the dossier info would note that time and time again they misled or straight out lied to the public. 

Even now we have seen lies. 

FBI claimed they did not have the passports, implying they didn't take them. They did. 

The WH has claimed they had no knowledge of what was going on. Turns out memos show they were involved. 

The secret documents that the press and the Ds claim is the gotcha moment. A couple of things. All presidents take that type of info. If the gov has an issue over time they work it out. Further the President(s) can on their own declassify any document they want. They do not need approval. In the case of the documents at hand we dont know if T declassified them, or if not where they were in the process of turning them over (like what happens with other Presidents). So just because the FBI produces a list of things it took and says some are secret...we at this point do not know the actual details behind them. 

There are some reports out today based on emails that the current admin told the archives department that they would revoke T executive privilege which therefore opened the doors to the raid. There are a number of issues related to that, that are not good if true for the current admin. 

Other reports are saying it was GSA staffers who packed the boxes that T had, and not his staffers. 

In sum there is no slam dunk either way. Not enough details have come out to make a determination one way or the other. 

That said in terms of the past number of years all the things reported telling us this time T is toast has led me to become VERY skeptical of that type of reporting. So I will wait till the facts come out. 

Dad, Husker and Espola however like to believe whatever the gov has to say (their authoritarian side) and have already determined the guilt of Trump. 

By the way, how is it that Ghislaine Maxwell was convicted for providing underage women for Esptein and his politically connected friends, and THAT list of people has never been leaked? Or why has the press not demanded that been leaked? She was found guilty of facilitating underage girls to men in power (so I assume the evidence was there), but we never got the names of the men she supplied them to? We get leaks every day from the FBI about what they found at Mar A Lago...but not a single leaked document about the men involved with the girls? 

That is another reason I am skeptical of what gov has to say or leaks. It is all rather political in nature.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2022)

watfly said:


> No offense, but you're so desperate to put people in a Trump box that you miss points entirely.  Both sides of this issue are fishy.  At this point I can't give either side the benefit of the doubt.  Trump is an a-hole and the FBI has been politicized.  I can wait until we get more evidence, a vague list of items taken doesn't it do it for me.  I realize you're also desperate to crucify Trump.  The greatest irony is that your claims of hypocrisy cut both ways.


You talk the talk you get lumped. Trump is the one that attempted to politicize the FBI and any other formally independent agency, you are just following suit.


----------



## espola (Aug 23, 2022)

T's worst enemies seem to be his own lawyers since they keep admitting key elements of the DOJ position while attacking the whole thing, when they are not actually caught lying.  A case in point is the release of the full text of the NARA position paper about the documents, released to the public by t's legal team yesterday --









						Full text of National Archives letter to Trump on classified documents
					

Just the News has obtained the full text of the letter that the National Archives sent to former President Donald Trump requesting classified documents




					justthenews.com


----------



## crush (Aug 23, 2022)

watfly said:


> No offense, but you're so desperate to put people in a Trump box that you miss points entirely.  Both sides of this issue are fishy.  At this point I can't give either side the benefit of the doubt.  *Trump is an a-hole *and the FBI has been politicized.  I can wait until we get more evidence, a vague list of items taken doesn't it do it for me.  I realize you're also desperate to crucify Trump.  The greatest irony is that your claims of hypocrisy cut both ways.


I know you hate t and you think he's an asshole. You have that right. But just because one is a complete jerk and asshole does not make him a criminal, right? Trump is the only President NOT to lead us into war. Nope, the only war t started was against those who run human trafficking. Once you see the Truth Watty, you will not think t was an asshole. You will be in awe of the the Great Trump and you will eat crow and humble pie. I can't wait for that day. If you don't eat this find pie, then it means that the psychopaths won and t was hiding top secret docs that the agents who knew all along that t was a spy for Putin. That was 6 years ago and these are the same agents. John Durham is investigating these same agents. Will you eat crow if your wrong about the Asshole?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 23, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You talk the talk you get lumped. Trump is the one that attempted to politicize the FBI and any other formally independent agency, you are just following suit.


Russian collusion...asshole.


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 23, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Russian collusion...asshole.


See there husker goes again. I assume he refers to when T wanted to fire Comey. 

Turns out T was right on that one. Comey was playing games as the later evidence would show. See the IG report as just one element of that. 

Getting rid of guys playing politics with the dossier is not the same as trying to politicize the department. 

husker is just so partisan he cannot see or admit that.


----------



## crush (Aug 23, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Russian collusion...asshole.


These guys are something else. I know you think t is an asshole as does Watty.  If the asshole broke the law, then he should serve the time. You also think if HRC, Dr. Fruad, Jeffrey, Billy and the rest of crew or anyone on that side broke the law they should serve time as well. A fair minded Lion with Eyes for the Truth you have been. I think we should all let the Truth come to light. If t turns out to be more righteous then we all thought, then we should thank him and all eat crow and humble pie together. Looking Glass is real.....lol


----------



## watfly (Aug 23, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You talk the talk you get lumped. Trump is the one that attempted to politicize the FBI and any other formally independent agency, you are just following suit.


That makes you a pure partisan.  Apparently, if your not apoplectic about Trump you are a pro-Trump.  A mere dislike of him doesn't count.  Got it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 23, 2022)

*Fifty one more reasons to question authority...*



_One of the most galling aspects of the Hunter Biden laptop saga is that the 51 former intelligence officials who played such a critical role in suppressing The Post’s stories and giving Joe Biden cover before the 2020 election have never been brought to account.

The “Dirty 51” lied by painting our stories as Russian disinformation in an Oct. 19, 2020, letter they signed and delivered to Politico five days after The Post exposé and three days before the final presidential debate of the election campaign.

They used the institutional weight of their powerful former roles to legitimize partisan political propaganda designed to smear The Post and everyone associated with the story and dissuade the rest of the media from looking deeper into the laptop.

The letter, titled “Public Statement on the Hunter Biden emails,” and signed by former CIA Directors John Brennan, Leon Panetta and Mike Hayden, former acting CIA Director Michael Morell, former Director of National Intelligence James Clapper and other ex-spooks, claimed the material on Hunter’s hard drive “has all the classic earmarks of a Russian information operation,” although not one of them had seen it.

Their lie “probably affected the outcome” of the 2020 presidential race, as former Attorney General William Barr has said, describing the letter as “partisan hackery,” “baseless” and signed by “a coterie of retired intelligence officials who had lost their professional bearings.” 

Yet they have never apologized or retracted their lie. In fact, when The Post contacted the group in March, after the New York Times belatedly acknowledged the laptop was real, some, like Clapper, doubled down. 

One former CIA officer who signed the letter, John Sipher, boasted that he took “special pride in personally swinging the election away from Trump.”

“I lost the election for Trump?” wrote Sipher during a Twitter spat with a former Trump official. “Well then I [feel] pretty good about my influence.”
_










						Justice coming for the ‘Dirty 51’ Hunter Biden laptop liars
					

The 51 former intelligence officials who attempted to thwart The Post’s exposé on Hunter Biden’s dirty business deals will be brought to justice, Miranda Devine writes.




					nypost.com


----------



## crush (Aug 23, 2022)

watfly said:


> That makes you a pure partisan.  Apparently, if your not apoplectic about Trump you are a pro-Trump.  A mere dislike of him doesn't count.  Got it.


Good job Watty, you now see how these monsters play life. They cheat & lie and then accuse you for supporting someone you think is a complete asshole. You talk and walk like t sometimes so you get lumped. Lawyers I knew pulled this crap on fakebook back when HRC lost. I quit FB that week. I tried to break up online fight with some old pals of mine and the hard core lib lawyer bro went low blow and shared my sins of my youth. Dude went cray cray on me because I stood for adoptions and not abortions. Anyway, the same clown is acting like these clowns we deal with at the forum. I can;t belive they lump you in as a t terrorist and Jan 6th. Talk about drawing lines in the sand. I least we can see the board now


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 23, 2022)

Biden White House facilitated DOJ's criminal probe against Trump, scuttled privilege claims: memos
					

"I have therefore decided not to honor the former President's 'protective' claim of privilege," acting National Archivist Debra Steidel Wall wrote Trump's team in May.




					justthenews.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 23, 2022)

dad4 said:


> It was on the receipt the FBI agents signed when the FBI took the boxes back out of maralago.
> 
> Item 2A. Various Classified/TS/SCI documents.  line 4 in the description of items below.
> 
> ...


Are you serious? This is what you're gonna hang your hat on? LMAO @ "potential".


----------



## Happened again (Aug 23, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You talk the talk you get lumped. Trump is the one that attempted to politicize the FBI and any other formally independent agency, you are just following suit.


you just can't get out of your own way.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 23, 2022)

espola said:


> Oh, aren't you clever!
> 
> I suppose you want to know the name of the confidential source as well.


Well I guess you believe "potential" is a crime.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 23, 2022)

Happened again said:


> you just can't get out of your own way.


He's day drinking again...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 23, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> He's day drinking again...


You just insulted day drinkers...


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 23, 2022)

Remember how excited husker and espola were over the hearings? 

Within the first week the head of the committee said there would be no criminal referrals. 

And despite that they kept watching, hoping, drinking the cool aide. 

At some point you would think they would wait until everything was aired before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 23, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Are you serious? This is what you're gonna hang your hat on? LMAO @ "potential".


A legal document created by local FBI agents attesting to what they found at the Trump estate.

That’s what it is.

Got anything other than mockery?  There are FBI agents willing to swear they found top secrets documents in a closet in Trump‘s estate.  You might want to put in a little more thought than just responding with a laugh emoji.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 23, 2022)

dad4 said:


> A legal document created by local FBI agents attesting to what they found at the Trump estate.
> 
> That’s what it is.
> 
> Got anything other than mockery?  There are FBI agents willing to swear they found top secrets documents in a closet in Trump‘s estate.  You might want to put in a little more thought than just responding with a laugh emoji.


Apparently they found documents labeled "Top Secret"...doesn't mean they are.

Perhaps we should let justice work


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 23, 2022)

dad4 said:


> There are FBI agents willing to swear they found top secrets documents in a closet in Trump‘s estate. You might want to put in a little more thought than just responding with a laugh emoji.


This is the part you continue to not understand. 

T when president can declassify any document he wants. 

Just because it says classified on it, doesn't mean he didnt declassify and take them with him. 

And as repeatedly stated, not enough information is known to determine what happened to them. 

We also do not have a full breakdown of how other presidents have classified info and they don't get raided. 

I wouldn't want to see you on any jury, since you seem to have already convicted someone without understanding all the various details. 

One needs to wait till all the info comes out before determining guilt or innocence. This is a step you bypass. You bypass it because some agency said so and for you I guess that is all you need to hear. Not good. Not the way things are done.


----------



## watfly (Aug 23, 2022)

dad4 said:


> A legal document created by local FBI agents attesting to what they found at the Trump estate.
> 
> That’s what it is.
> 
> Got anything other than mockery?  There are FBI agents willing to swear they found top secrets documents in a closet in Trump‘s estate.  You might want to put in a little more thought than just responding with a laugh emoji.











						FBI misled judge in obtaining warrant to seize hundreds of safe deposit boxes
					

New court documents show that the FBI planned for months to seize and forfeit property found inside safe deposit boxes in an L.A. raid under the pretext of doing an inventory.




					reason.com
				




I'm not against the FBI, but we need checks and balances for our government.  The FBI isn't above the law either.


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 23, 2022)

watfly said:


> FBI misled judge in obtaining warrant to seize hundreds of safe deposit boxes
> 
> 
> New court documents show that the FBI planned for months to seize and forfeit property found inside safe deposit boxes in an L.A. raid under the pretext of doing an inventory.
> ...


Yep. Gov agencies at all levels have done wrong/bad things. You cannot take their word at face value. 

Your above example is one example. The stuff they did with the dossier is another. 

And the list goes on. 

That is why as you say we need checks and balances. And that is why it is premature to rush to judgement related to Mar A Lago until all the facts come out, and all the relevant law is applied to that fact pattern.


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 23, 2022)

Recall that the Biden White House has been claiming they were completely out of the loop. And yet we find they lied.


"Long before it professed no prior knowledge of the raid on Donald Trump's estate, the Biden White House worked directly with the Justice Department and National Archives to instigate the criminal probe into alleged mishandling of documents, allowing the FBI to review evidence retrieved from Mar-a-Lago this spring and eliminating the 45th president's claims to executive privilege, according to contemporaneous government documents reviewed by Just the News.



The memos show then-White House Deputy Counsel Jonathan Su was engaged in conversations with the FBI, DOJ and National Archives as early as April, shortly after 15 boxes of classified and other materials were voluntarily returned to the federal historical agency from Trump's Florida home.

By May, Su conveyed to the Archives that President Joe Biden would not object to waiving his predecessor's claims to executive privilege, a decision that opened the door for DOJ to get a grand jury to issue a subpoena compelling Trump to turn over any remaining materials he possessed from his presidency.

The machinations are summarized in several memos and emails exchanged between the various agencies in spring 2022, months before the FBI took the added unprecedented step of raiding Trump's Florida compound with a court-issued search warrant.

The most complete summary was contained in a lengthy letter dated May 10 that acting National Archivist Debra Steidel Wall sent Trump's lawyers summarizing the White House's involvement.


"*On April 11, 2022, the White House Counsel's Office -- affirming a request from the Department of Justice supported by an FBI letterhead memorandum -- formally transmitted a request that NARA provide the FBI access to the 15 boxes for its review within seven days, with the possibility that the FBI might request copies of specific documents following its review of the boxes," Wall wrote Trump defense attorney Evan Corcoran.


That letter revealed Biden empowered the National Archives and Records Administration to waive any claims to executive privilege that Trump might assert to block DOJ from gaining access to the documents.*

...

*The memos provide the most definitive evidence to date of the current White House's effort to facilitate a criminal probe of the man Joe Biden beat in the 2020 election and may face again as a challenger in 2024. That involvement included eliminating one of the legal defenses Trump might use to fight the FBI over access to his documents."*


----------



## watfly (Aug 23, 2022)

Pollo Elastico said:


> Yep. Gov agencies at all levels have done wrong/bad things. You cannot take their word at face value.
> 
> Your above example is one example. The stuff they did with the dossier is another.
> 
> ...


Trump has been accused of a lot of nefarious conduct, some of which has been true like failing to call off the rioters and trying to influence election officials.   Some of it has not been true, but involved a lot of teeth gnashing, abuse of power and wasted energy and resources, albeit good for cable news ratings.  If it involves Trump it is likely 100% political and I don't trust him or the other side to paint an accurate picture.  So shoot me for wanting to wait for more evidence.   Remember what your Mama taught you, "two wrongs don't make a right".


----------



## dad4 (Aug 23, 2022)

Pollo Elastico said:


> Recall that the Biden White House has been claiming they were completely out of the loop. And yet we find they lied.
> 
> 
> "Long before it professed no prior knowledge of the raid on Donald Trump's estate, the Biden White House worked directly with the Justice Department and National Archives to instigate the criminal probe into alleged mishandling of documents, allowing the FBI to review evidence retrieved from Mar-a-Lago this spring and eliminating the 45th president's claims to executive privilege, according to contemporaneous government documents reviewed by Just the News.
> ...


So, if Biden was wrong for failing to use executive privilege to shield Trump, will you make the same charge against Trump for failing to use executive privilege to shield Clinton?

Not gonna hold my breath on that one.  But, if you’re consistent, you’ll condemn Trump in exactly the same language you just condemned Biden.  Don’t forget to use bold.


----------



## Happened again (Aug 23, 2022)

Pollo Elastico said:


> Remember how excited husker and espola were over the hearings?
> 
> Within the first week the head of the committee said there would be no criminal referrals.
> 
> ...


wait, wut hearings?


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 23, 2022)

dad4 said:


> So, if Biden was wrong for failing to use executive privilege to shield Trump, will you make the same charge against Trump for failing to use executive privilege to shield Clinton?


You misunderstand again. Trump didnt take away any executive privilege claimed by Bill Clinton. In this case it appears Biden might have which again is unprecedented. 

And HC was Sec of State. She doesn't get to determine what documents are classified or not on her own. A President however can.


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 23, 2022)

watfly said:


> Remember what your Mama taught you, "two wrongs don't make a right".


I am not arguing 2 wrongs dont make a right. 

I keep telling husker and company that we need all the facts to come out to determine what actually happened. 

I am not saying T is correct, nor am I saying he is wrong. I want all the facts to come out before I get excited one way or the other.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2022)

espola said:


> T's worst enemies seem to be his own lawyers since they keep admitting key elements of the DOJ position while attacking the whole thing, when they are not actually caught lying.  A case in point is the release of the full text of the NARA position paper about the documents, released to the public by t's legal team yesterday --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gee but I heard that they just “raided” trumps personal living quarters completely unannounced trashing the place while disrespecting our dear leader.


----------



## watfly (Aug 23, 2022)

Pollo Elastico said:


> I am not arguing 2 wrongs dont make a right.
> 
> I keep telling husker and company that we need all the facts to come out to determine what actually happened.
> 
> I am not saying T is correct, nor am I saying he is wrong. I want all the facts to come out before I get excited one way or the other.


Rubber Chicken, the two wrongs vs right was not directed at you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2022)

watfly said:


> That makes you a pure partisan.  Apparently, if your not apoplectic about Trump you are a pro-Trump.  A mere dislike of him doesn't count.  Got it.


You are setting conditions for your approval that endanger agents and national security. Exactly what trump wants to happen. You are obviously siding with trump over a federal judge, the DOJ and the FBI while parroting trump talking points about how those are all tainted by politicization which he himself tried to do and now claims is the case. The tactics are obvious to those of us on the outside. 
Again, you may feel you are a neutral, unbiased observer but your language says otherwise.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 23, 2022)

Pollo Elastico said:


> You misunderstand again. Trump didnt take away any executive privilege claimed by Bill Clinton. In this case it appears Biden might have which again is unprecedented.
> 
> And HC was Sec of State. She doesn't get to determine what documents are classified or not on her own. A President however can.


You were discussing some theoretical obligation of sitting presidents to use executive privilege to cover the ass of their predecessor.

Under that theory, why didn’t Trump assert executive privilege to cover Hillary’s ass?  

Nothing about your theory said anything about which former executive official needed their ass covered, or why it needed covering.  

Failed attempt #1- because hrc wasn’t president.  Executive privilege applies to the whole branch, not just the person.  This is why Trump had no problem asserting it on behalf of any number of his subordinates.   If EP applies to Trump’s subordinates, then it also applies to Obama’s.

Failed attempt #2- because hrc didn’t have the power to declassify documents.  Trump repeatedly asserted EP to shield subordinates, none of whom had the ability to declassify documents.  Declassification authority is irrelevant.  Presidents can, and do, assert EP on behalf of people who cannot classify or declassify documents.

So, why didn’t Trump assert EP to cover for Hillary?  He knew how to assert it, and he apparently thinks it should be used to shield people who no longer have an executive branch role.  If Biden is supposed to cover Trump’s ass, then why didn’t Trump cover Hillary’s?


----------



## watfly (Aug 23, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are setting conditions for your approval that endanger agents and national security. Exactly what trump wants to happen. You are obviously siding with trump over a federal judge, the DOJ and the FBI while parroting trump talking points about how those are all tainted by politicization which he himself tried to do and now claims is the case. The tactics are obvious to those of us on the outside.
> Again, you may feel you are a neutral, unbiased observer but your language says otherwise.


If you say so.

Just out of curiosity (even though I might regret it), what are you on the "outside" of?


----------



## espola (Aug 23, 2022)

dad4 said:


> You were discussing some theoretical obligation of sitting presidents to use executive privilege to cover the ass of their predecessor.
> 
> Under that theory, why didn’t Trump assert executive privilege to cover Hillary’s ass?
> 
> ...


Just to settle a misconception that is being bandied about here -- Presidents have the authority to declassify documents in most cases, but it is not an absolute power.  They must inform the managers of the information he has done it for bureaucratic reasons, and some documents require approval by other groups, such as nuclear weapons design information. locations of ballistic submarines, the identity of sources in other countries, etc.  Declassifying documents in the manner described in the last few days is a fault that may be seen anywhere from just poor administration all the way to treason, depending on the material disclosed, the reason for disclosing it, and those who received it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 23, 2022)

dad4 said:


> A legal document created by local FBI agents attesting to what they found at the Trump estate.
> 
> That’s what it is.
> 
> Got anything other than mockery?  There are FBI agents willing to swear they found top secrets documents in a closet in Trump‘s estate.  You might want to put in a little more thought than just responding with a laugh emoji.


You haven't shown proof of any "Top Secret" documents that President Trump was not allowed to take with him.  Your decision to believe an agency that already has personal that have disdain for the President only shows me your lack of understanding..

That's the bottom.line.


----------



## espola (Aug 23, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> You haven't shown proof of any "Top Secret" documents that President Trump was not allowed to take with him.  Your decision to believe an agency that already has personal that have disdain for the President only shows me your lack of understanding..
> 
> That's the bottom.line.


Do you realize that you are pursuing what is known as the "no true Scotsman" argument?


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 23, 2022)

dad4 said:


> You were discussing some theoretical obligation of sitting presidents to use executive privilege to cover the ass of their predecessor.


Nope.

I was saying that Biden was talking about taking away the cover of executive privilege that Trump was claiming. This has never been done before.

Sitting Presidents don't do that. Especially to rivals who may run against them. Not sure why that concept for you is hard to understand. There are so many things the Ds have done outside of norms in an attempt to get T.




dad4 said:


> Under that theory, why didn’t Trump assert executive privilege to cover Hillary’s ass?


Why would he? She wasn't claiming any. And further she isn't a past president.




dad4 said:


> If EP applies to Trump’s subordinates, then it also applies to Obama’s.


Obama didn't make the claim that she could have her own server and have documents. Not sure why this fact escapes you.

What is unprecedented is a sitting President taking away executive privilege claimed by a former President.


dad4 said:


> So, why didn’t Trump assert EP to cover for Hillary? He knew how to assert it, and he apparently thinks it should be used to shield people who no longer have an executive branch role. If Biden is supposed to cover Trump’s ass, then why didn’t Trump cover Hillary’s?


Last try. Trump didn't attempt to take away executive privilege asserted by the former admin. In this case it appears Biden did in order to allow the FBI to raid Trumps house. 

Not sure why that rather big difference escapes you.


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 23, 2022)

What is interesting about dad, husker  and espola is that you can tell by their responses they read/watch only one type of news source. 

They are unaware of certain fact patterns and/or arguments for or against certain policies, etc. 

They act surprised when they hear or read something they have not come across and immediately dismiss it. If the NY Times hasn't discussed it, it didnt happen or something. 

Missing out on basic common knowledge. Like when dad said Clintons have been pretty good about accepting election outcomes. That shows a certain willful blindness. It takes all of a second to do a search and come across numerous examples. Or had you been exposed to other news sources you would have read or watched her make those statements countless times in the past.

Take the Mar A Lago stuff. It is clear dad, husker or espola haven't been exposed to legal and other commentary discussing the issues the feds may have in doing the raid and the possible defenses against what is claimed. In other words they dont have a rounded or nuanced view. It is not to say one side is right or wrong, time will tell. But to be informed one should look at a variety of sources and a variety of legal opinions regarding the latest. If one did, one wouldn't claim it is a slam dunk (dad saying the FBI said it was classified so there it must be and T is guilty).

It is like husker and espola loving the J6 hearings. They act like it was on the up and up. Their preferred sources didn't really touch on the fact that the Ds did not allow the R's to place their own people people in the hearings (as has always been done). Instead the Ds got a few Rs that dislike T and created a kangaroo court. If one has any sense in propriety and how things should be done, it should have been clear from the start these hearings were completely partisan in nature. But husker and espola read and watch their preferred news sources and those sources assured them that this time t would go down. 

Kind of amazing to watch that one sidedness. But it happens, and it happens to people of either party. And the ones that agree with me on things but dont read/watch the other side, I tell them do do the same. Go out and get a more nuanced view of what is happening.


----------



## watfly (Aug 23, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are setting conditions for your approval


Not a fan of the Constitution's right to due process?  I missed the part in the Constitution where due process was conditional.  Don't worry you are in good company when it comes to your opinion of the Constitution. 



			https://www.nytimes.com/2022/08/19/opinion/liberals-constitution.html


----------



## watfly (Aug 23, 2022)

Pollo Elastico said:


> But to be informed one should look at a variety of sources and a variety of legal opinions regarding the latest. If one did, one wouldn't claim it is a slam dunk (dad saying the FBI said it was classified so there it must be and T is guilty).


Time and time again you seeing them basing their conclusions solely on the source and not the substance.  Often times, not even looking at the information due to its source.


----------



## crush (Aug 23, 2022)

watfly said:


> Time and time again you seeing them basing their conclusions solely on the source and not the substance.  Often times, not even looking at the information due to its source.


TDS


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2022)

watfly said:


> Not a fan of the Constitution's right to due process?  I missed the part in the Constitution where due process was conditional.  Don't worry you are in good company when it comes to your opinion of the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2022/08/19/opinion/liberals-constitution.html


The legal process is my litmus test and you said yours would be “minimal redactions”.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 23, 2022)

dad4 said:


> So, if Biden was wrong for failing to use executive privilege to shield Trump, will you make the same charge against Trump for failing to use executive privilege to shield Clinton?
> 
> Not gonna hold my breath on that one.  But, if you’re consistent, you’ll condemn Trump in exactly the same language you just condemned Biden.  Don’t forget to use bold.


_Executive privilege is not inherent in any documents. It must be asserted. And it can only be asserted by a current President. *This has been obscured to a degree because traditionally current presidents will assert it on behalf of former presidents as a courtesy and because in most cases they argue that the assertion is in the interests of the office of the presidency generally.* There is in fact a formal process by which former presidents may object when efforts are made to obtain documents from their time in office. But, critically, those are actually requests to the current president and more specifically those working on his or her behalf. The current President makes the actual decision with his or her authority._









						What Is Executive Privilege?
					

We're covering this in other pieces today. But I want to zoom in on the issue of executive privilege, which Trump's lawyers have repeatedly invoked in their latest court action. The filing has been…



					talkingpointsmemo.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 23, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are setting conditions for your approval that endanger agents and national security. Exactly what trump wants to happen. You are obviously siding with trump over a federal judge, the DOJ and the FBI while parroting trump talking points about how those are all tainted by politicization which he himself tried to do and now claims is the case. The tactics are obvious to those of us on the outside.
> Again, you may feel you are a neutral, unbiased observer but your language says otherwise.


Projecting once again.....


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 23, 2022)

This one is for dad.

How testing is done in NY.









						Guessing C For Every Answer Is Now Enough To Pass The New York State Algebra Exam
					

My student, River, spent more time in the courtroom than the classroom last year. One Friday night in September, a drunk friend called and…




					medium.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 23, 2022)

Pollo Elastico said:


> Nope.
> 
> I was saying that Biden was talking about taking away the cover of executive privilege that Trump was claiming. This has never been done before.
> 
> ...


Perhaps dad4 suffers from the same comprehension problems as daffy...


----------



## dad4 (Aug 23, 2022)

Pollo Elastico said:


> Nope.
> 
> I was saying that Biden was talking about taking away the cover of executive privilege that Trump was claiming. This has never been done before.
> 
> ...


There is a reason it seems unprecedented.  

It has been a long time since anyone was stupid enough to try claiming that executive privilege granted some kind of immunity to former officials.  

I think the last time was Nixon in 1974.  He got laughed at, too.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 23, 2022)

Pollo Elastico said:


> This one is for dad.
> 
> How testing is done in NY.
> 
> ...


Changing the topic because it's hard to explain why Trump had top secret documents in his closet?


----------



## espola (Aug 23, 2022)

dad4 said:


> Changing the topic because it's hard to explain why Trump had top secret documents in his closet?


From today's news, it appears that he not only had top secret documents in his closet, but he knew he did because he went through them personally when deciding which documents to return on the several visits by representatives of the National Archives.  If true, that would mean his fingerprints are literally all over them.


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 23, 2022)

Who is leaking to The NY Times every other day


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> Who is leaking to The NY Times every other day


Melania, obviously.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2022)

So...Trump declassified the documents he didn't take but was totally authorized to take which he took to write his memoirs except the FBI planted the documents in the basement of his golf course which was a completely secure place to store classified documents anyway even if Trump totally didn't have any documents and which were unclassified anyway because he can do that to the documents which he took to protect them for history and now he wants  a court to force the FBI to give him the documents back that he totally didn't take?-Jim Wright


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 23, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are setting conditions for your approval that endanger agents and national security. Exactly what trump wants to happen. You are obviously siding with trump over a federal judge, the DOJ and the FBI while parroting trump talking points about how those are all tainted by politicization which he himself tried to do and now claims is the case. The tactics are obvious to those of us on the outside.
> Again, you may feel you are a neutral, unbiased observer but your language says otherwise.


Thank you for being the voice of reason, neutral observer in this thread


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 23, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Melania, obviously.


if Maggie is on the byline it could be Jared and Ivanka


----------



## watfly (Aug 23, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So...Trump declassified the documents he didn't take but was totally authorized to take which he took to write his memoirs except the FBI planted the documents in the basement of his golf course which was a completely secure place to store classified documents anyway even if Trump totally didn't have any documents and which were unclassified anyway because he can do that to the documents which he took to protect them for history and now he wants  a court to force the FBI to give him the documents back that he totally didn't take?-Jim Wright


Jim Wright has had chronic TDS for 6 years.  He makes Tucker Carlson look sane.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> Thank you for being the voice of reason, neutral observer in this thread


Not me


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2022)

watfly said:


> Jim Wright has had chronic TDS for 6 years.  He makes Tucker Carlson look sane.


Yes, yes, TDS, that’s the ticket . . . the true believers see the truth . . . they do their own research . . . where one goes, oh you know the rest.


----------



## espola (Aug 23, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So...Trump declassified the documents he didn't take but was totally authorized to take which he took to write his memoirs except the FBI planted the documents in the basement of his golf course which was a completely secure place to store classified documents anyway even if Trump totally didn't have any documents and which were unclassified anyway because he can do that to the documents which he took to protect them for history and now he wants  a court to force the FBI to give him the documents back that he totally didn't take?-Jim Wright


That can't be right -- there is no golf course at Maralago.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 23, 2022)

dad4 said:


> There is a reason it seems unprecedented.
> 
> It has been a long time since anyone was stupid enough to try claiming that executive privilege granted some kind of immunity to former officials.
> 
> I think the last time was Nixon in 1974.  He got laughed at, too.


_Executive privilege is not inherent in any documents. It must be asserted. And it can only be asserted by a current President. *This has been obscured to a degree because traditionally current presidents will assert it on behalf of former presidents as a courtesy and because in most cases they argue that the assertion is in the interests of the office of the presidency generally.*_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 23, 2022)

Can the president declassify documents?
*THE SOURCES*

U.S. Department of the Navy v. Egan
Executive Order 13526
Kel McClanahan, executive director of the National Security Counselors, a nonprofit public interest law firm
Richard Immerman, Edward J. Buthusiem Family Distinguished Faculty Fellow in History at Temple University
The New York Times, et al., v. Central Intelligence Agency
*THE ANSWER*
Yes, the president can declassify documents while in office, but there isn’t a set protocol they have to follow. 
*WHAT WE FOUND*
The U.S. classification system has three levels: top secret, secret and confidential.

“That is based on the level of damage that its release would cause to the national security of the United States,” Kel McClanahan, executive director of the National Security Counselors, said. “When you classify a document, that means that only people with a security clearance equal to the classification or higher can read it.”

A sitting U.S. president has wide-ranging authority to classify and declassify certain documents, but former presidents do not have authority over classification and declassification. 

Current presidents can classify documents as long as they can “make a plausible argument that it is related to national security.” On the other hand, the president “doesn’t have to give any reason for declassifying” information, according to McClanahan.
“He can just say, ‘I decide that this should be declassified,’ and it’s declassified,” McClanahan said.

A 2009 executive order directs the head of a government agency that originally deemed information classified to oversee its declassification, and sets some rules for that process. But those protocols outlined in the executive order don’t apply to the president, McClanahan said.
However, presidents generally follow an informal protocol when declassifying documents, Richard Immerman, a historian and professor at Temple University, told VERIFY.

First, the president will consult all departments and agencies that have an interest in a classified document. Those departments or agencies then provide their assessment as to whether the document should stay classified for national security reasons. If there is a dispute among the agencies, they debate, but the president ultimately makes the decision on declassification, Immerman explained.

When documents are declassified, they are reviewed line-by-line. In many cases, certain words, sentences and paragraphs remain redacted, even if the document is declassified, Immerman said.

The Supreme Court determined in its 1988 decision on Department of the Navy v. Egan that the president’s power over classified information comes from executive authority granted by Article II, Section 2 of the U.S. Constitution, which says, in part, that the “President shall be Commander in Chief of the Army and Navy of the United States.”

“His authority to classify and control access to information bearing on national security and to determine whether an individual is sufficiently trustworthy to occupy a position in the Executive Branch that will give that person access to such information flows primarily from this constitutional investment of power in the President, and exists quite apart from any explicit congressional grant,” the Supreme Court decision reads.

Though there aren’t specific protocols that the president must follow to declassify a document, federal courts have ruled that they will “refuse to recognize what they consider to be an inference of declassification,” McClanahan said.

The U.S. Second Circuit Court of Appeals wrote in a 2020 decision about whether statements made by then-President Trump declassified the existence of a CIA program that “declassification, even by the president, must follow established procedures.”

If a document is declassified, that doesn’t automatically mean it can be shared widely, either. For example, nuclear information – which is generally classified – is also protected by the federal Atomic Energy Act of 1954, McClanahan explained.

The Washington Post reported the FBI searched Mar-a-Lago for “nuclear documents,” among other classified information. 
“Because [nuclear information] has this dual protection, even if you declassify a nuclear document, you cannot disseminate it because it’s still what’s called Restricted Data,” McClanahan said.

“So to the extent that he [Trump] had any nuclear information in there, declassification would not help him in the slightest, because he would still be disseminating restricted data or moving Restricted Data,” he added.

There are other federal laws in place that bar a president from taking government records, whether they are classified or declassified. Still, breaking those laws – or most other laws – doesn’t automatically disqualify someone from becoming president, because of the simple presidential qualifications that are outlined in the U.S. Constitution. 









						Yes, the president can declassify documents, but there isn’t a set protocol they have to follow
					

Former President Trump claimed documents found at Mar-a-Lago were “all declassified.” We explain why sitting presidents can declassify documents and how it works.




					www.verifythis.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 23, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes, TDS, that’s the ticket . . . the true believers see the truth . . . they do their own research . . . where one goes, oh you know the rest.


When was the last time you did research and cited your sources?


----------



## crush (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## crush (Aug 24, 2022)

Who do you trust more, Peter or Kash?



*CNN, MSNBC raise eyebrows using disgraced FBI agent Peter Strzok as expert on Mar-a-Lago raid*
*Strzok was fired in 2018 for sending anti-Trump texts while overseeing critical investigations*

"Absolutely the American public should trust what the FBI is doing," Strzok said on MSNBC's "Morning Joe" this month. "It’s not that the FBI is targeting any one side or the other. What you see is the FBI going out on a day-in, day-out basis objectively investigating allegations of law." Peter

7 Easy Steps: How to get hired by CNN from Kash



*1) Join the FBI & hate america,
2) Criminalize law enforcement,
3) conjure up fake dossier,
4) lie to federal court,
5) have an affair while on the job with fbi lawyer and make FISA pillow talk,
6) get caught, get shamed, get fired,
7) promise to LIE LIE LIE, n watch money flow in*


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 24, 2022)

*"Most judges would be a tad annoyed by the contradiction as the government continues to frame the public debate with its own selective leaks while using secrecy to bar other disclosures."*

"That includes sections of the affidavit that detail the communications with the Trump team, information that is already known to the target. Someone is clearly lying. The Trump Team said that it was cooperating and would have given access to the government if it raised further objections. The Justice Department has clearly indicated that time was of the essence to justify this unprecedented raid on the home of a former president. Yet, Attorney General Merrick Garland reportedly waited for weeks to sign off on the application for a warrant and the FBI then waited a weekend to execute that warrant. It is difficult to understand why such communications could not be released in a redacted affidavit while protecting more sensitive sections. The latest leak to to the New York Times offers details on what was gathered from Mar-a-Lago...."

Writes Jonathan Turley.

Here's the NYT article he's talking about: "Trump Had More Than 300 Classified Documents at Mar-a-Lago/The National Archives found more than 150 sensitive documents when it got a first batch of material from the former president in January, helping to explain the Justice Department’s urgent response."

Turley: "It is litigation by leak where the government prevents others (including the target) from seeing key representations made to the court while releasing selective facts to its own advantage. It shows utter contempt for the court and the public."


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 24, 2022)

dad4 said:


> There is a reason it seems unprecedented.
> 
> It has been a long time since anyone was stupid enough to try claiming that executive privilege granted some kind of immunity to former officials.
> 
> I think the last time was Nixon in 1974.  He got laughed at, too.


Per usual you avoid the point or more likely don't understand the point. 

But watching you over the years with covid and your automatic nod to what a gov official says, it is not surprising.


----------



## crush (Aug 24, 2022)

Pollo Elastico said:


> Per usual you avoid the point or more likely don't understand the point.
> 
> But watching you over the years with covid and your automatic nod to what a gov official says, it is not surprising.


Yup, 100%. People like me would have been forced jab or put out of the camp and die. I do believe now more than ever that people like dad are afraid and scared of the big bad wolf.


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 24, 2022)

FBI Unit Leading Mar-a-Lago Probe Earlier Ran Discredited Trump-Russia Investigation
					

By Paul Sperry, RealClearInvestigationsAugust 18, 2022 The FBI division overseeing the investigation of former President Trump's handling of classified material at his Mar-a-Lago residence is als




					www.realclearinvestigations.com


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 24, 2022)

dad4 said:


> Changing the topic because it's hard to explain why Trump had top secret documents in his closet?


Being a math teacher who has complained in the past about relaxed standards, I thought you might find what the state of NY is doing interesting.


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 24, 2022)

Opinion | Washington’s Mar-a-Lago Prosecution by Leaks
					

The Justice Department wants the search affidavit secret while details spill to the press.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## dad4 (Aug 24, 2022)

Pollo Elastico said:


> Being a math teacher who has complained in the past about relaxed standards, I thought you might find what the state of NY is doing interesting.


 I also like dim sum.  But this thread isn’t about cantonese snacks, so we’re not talking about that.

Do you have anything to say about the top secret documents Trump was keeping in his closet?

So far, you haven’t done anything more than smear the FBI for trying to recover the stolen documents.


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 24, 2022)

dad4 said:


> So far, you haven’t done anything more than smear the FBI for trying to recover the stolen documents.


You show your lack of understanding again. 

You think because the FBI said something it must be true and T guilty. 

I keep pointing out that until all the facts come out we just do not know. 

And further there is reason to be skeptical based on what the FBI says due to their recent issues as it relates to the dossier, fisa warrants, etc. 

You want to convict now. That is short sighted and partisan. 

I want to wait until all the facts come out. Mine follows the old rule, innocent until proven guilty. That is a far better standard vs what you, husker and espola espouse. Your position is rather authoritarian in nature (deference to what a gov agency says). My position is based on how the Constitution set up the process as to how people should be treated in criminal cases.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2022)

dad4 said:


> I also like dim sum.  But this thread isn’t about cantonese snacks, so we’re not talking about that.
> 
> Do you have anything to say about the top secret documents Trump was keeping in his closet?
> 
> So far, you haven’t done anything more than smear the FBI for trying to recover the stolen documents.


You’ll get nothing of any substance out of any of the poster boys. Posters like that are just trying to vie for nutter of the year consideration.


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You’ll get nothing of any substance out of any of the poster boys. Posters like that are just trying to vie for nutter of the year consideration.


Some people I am Auto-Ignoring, and some people I am just ignoring.  My life is much sweeter now.


----------



## watfly (Aug 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes, TDS, that’s the ticket . . . the true believers see the truth . . . they do their own research . . . where one goes, oh you know the rest.


You don't find someone that rants daily about Trump for the last few years as disturbingly obsessive?


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2022)

watfly said:


> You don't find someone that rants daily about Trump for the last few years as disturbingly obsessive?


T has been making daily threats to democracy since he announced his run for the Presidency.  Maybe we should have been complaining more effectively.


----------



## watfly (Aug 24, 2022)

espola said:


> T has been making daily threats to democracy since he announced his run for the Presidency.  Maybe we should have been complaining more effectively.


I see you're afflicted too.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 24, 2022)

Pollo Elastico said:


> You show your lack of understanding again.
> 
> You think because the FBI said something it must be true and T guilty.
> 
> ...


The key fact here is not being disputed.  Trump was keeping top secret documents at his mansion.  Both the FBI and Trump‘s lawyers agree on this point.

Trump will eventually have his day in court.  But, until then, I see no reason to look at him as different from any other criminal who got caught red handed but hasn’t been arraigned just yet.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 24, 2022)

dad4 said:


> The key fact here is not being disputed.  Trump was keeping top secret documents at his mansion.  Both the FBI and Trump‘s lawyers agree on this point.
> 
> Trump will eventually have his day in court.  But, until then, I see no reason to look at him as different from any other criminal who got caught red handed but hasn’t been arraigned just yet.


These folks were also got "caught red handed'....

The *McMartin preschool trial* was a day care sexual abuse case in the 1980s, prosecuted by the Los Angeles District Attorney Ira Reiner.[1] Members of the McMartin family, who operated a preschool in Manhattan Beach, California, were charged with hundreds of acts of sexual abuse of children in their care. Accusations were made in 1983, arrests and the pretrial investigation took place from 1984 to 1987, and trials ran from 1987 to 1990. *The case lasted seven years but resulted in no convictions, and all charges were dropped in 1990. *By the case's end, it had become the longest and most expensive series of criminal trials in American history.[2][3] The case was part of day-care sex-abuse hysteria, a moral panic over alleged Satanic ritual abuse in the 1980s and early 1990s.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McMartin_preschool_trial


----------



## dad4 (Aug 24, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> These folks were also got "caught red handed'....
> 
> The *McMartin preschool trial* was a day care sexual abuse case in the 1980s, prosecuted by the Los Angeles District Attorney Ira Reiner.[1] Members of the McMartin family, who operated a preschool in Manhattan Beach, California, were charged with hundreds of acts of sexual abuse of children in their care. Accusations were made in 1983, arrests and the pretrial investigation took place from 1984 to 1987, and trials ran from 1987 to 1990. *The case lasted seven years but resulted in no convictions, and all charges were dropped in 1990. *By the case's end, it had become the longest and most expensive series of criminal trials in American history.[2][3] The case was part of day-care sex-abuse hysteria, a moral panic over alleged Satanic ritual abuse in the 1980s and early 1990s.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McMartin_preschool_trial


And today's prize for best irrelevant tangent in defense of an untenable position goes to....

Lion Eyes.  

Congratulations, L.E.  Come forward to claim your prize.  You deserve it.


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 24, 2022)

dad4 said:


> The key fact here is not being disputed.


So again without all the facts you are going guilty. 

Not surprising watching your stance on gov policies on covid, etc. 

I suspect you thought T was guilty during the dossier years. After all the press you read said so. So did a variety of sources, both named and unnamed.


----------



## Happened again (Aug 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So...Trump declassified the documents he didn't take but was totally authorized to take which he took to write his memoirs except the FBI planted the documents in the basement of his golf course which was a completely secure place to store classified documents anyway even if Trump totally didn't have any documents and which were unclassified anyway because he can do that to the documents which he took to protect them for history and now he wants  a court to force the FBI to give him the documents back that he totally didn't take?-Jim Wright


Man, everybody getting so played.  When does this end?  trumpy is having so much fun...mabye too much fun...and he still may end up in jail for other more serious stuff...I wonder if anyone is filming all of this and will later release it as some reality docuseries on netflix...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 24, 2022)

dad4 said:


> And today's prize for best irrelevant tangent in defense of an untenable position goes to....
> 
> Lion Eyes.
> 
> Congratulations, L.E.  Come forward to claim your prize.  You deserve it.


" I see no reason to look at him as different from any other criminal who got caught red handed but hasn’t been arraigned just yet."
You win the prize for most ignorant statement regarding the law...one is not guilty until proven so.
Are you ignorant of the law, or does your arrogance keep you from learning it?


----------



## Happened again (Aug 24, 2022)

espola said:


> T has been making daily threats to democracy since he announced his run for the Presidency.  Maybe we should have been complaining more effectively.


wut?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2022)

watfly said:


> You don't find someone that rants daily about Trump for the last few years as disturbingly obsessive?


I find those that continue to excuse the inexcusable disturbingly obsessive. Some people want to act as if calling some neo-nazis “good people”, standing as an equal ( in the role of POTUS) with Kim Jong un, saying Putin was “brilliant” for invading Ukraine, making deals with the Taliban when they weren’t even the ones yet in power, having US citizens attacked and pushed out of the way for a photo op or taking the people’s property, classified material, hiding it away and ignoring lawful request for its return then calling foul when the proper, lawfully assigned agents with a warrant of search seizure signed by a federal judge (one put there by trump himself) is all normal, nothing to see here, necessary for the good of the republic kind of stuff. You may not personally but you talk their talk and walk their walk. Maybe not in lockstep but it’s hard to see the difference from here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2022)

watfly said:


> I see you're afflicted too.


Silence is condoning.


----------



## watfly (Aug 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I find those that continue to excuse the inexcusable disturbingly obsessive. Some people want to act as if calling some neo-nazis “good people”, standing as an equal ( in the role of POTUS) with Kim Jong un, saying Putin was “brilliant” for invading Ukraine, making deals with the Taliban when they weren’t even the ones yet in power, having US citizens attacked and pushed out of the way for a photo op or taking the people’s property, classified material, hiding it away and ignoring lawful request for its return then calling foul when the proper, lawfully assigned agents with a warrant of search seizure signed by a federal judge (one put there by trump himself) is all normal, nothing to see here, necessary for the good of the republic kind of stuff. You may not personally but you talk their talk and walk their walk. Maybe not in lockstep but it’s hard to see the difference from here.


Sounds like we're running low on pitchforks and torches.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 24, 2022)

Pollo Elastico said:


> So again without all the facts you are going guilty.
> 
> Not surprising watching your stance on gov policies on covid, etc.
> 
> I suspect you thought T was guilty during the dossier years. After all the press you read said so. So did a variety of sources, both named and unnamed.


Guilty? 

No.  That word can wait for the trial.  I am not some crass demagogue who holds giant rallies chanting "lock him up".

However, if there were such a demagogue, I would certainly not vote for him or any of his allies.


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2022)

watfly said:


> I see you're afflicted too.


I see you are complicit.


----------



## watfly (Aug 24, 2022)

espola said:


> I see you are complicit.


No, just not hysterical.


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2022)

watfly said:


> No, just not hysterical.


Do you have your own private definition of "hysterical"?


----------



## watfly (Aug 24, 2022)

espola said:


> Do you have your own private definition of "hysterical"?


Naw, either Oxford or Merriam-Webster works for me.


----------



## baldref (Aug 24, 2022)

Right near "hypocrisy. He should be familiar with that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2022)

watfly said:


> Sounds like we're running low on pitchforks and torches.


No drama, just reality. You seem to think trumps undermining of the USA is funny. On the bright side I have friends all over the world who have offered refuge from the insanity they  now think is America. I tell them things on the ground aren’t that bad, don’t believe the hype, there never was any “American carnage” no matter how badly the trump cult wants to make that happen for their dear leader.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2022)

espola said:


> Do you have your own private definition of "hysterical"?


They, the trump cult, tear their hair out about trumps self inflicted legal dilemma then call pointing out the obvious, “hysteria”. That’s hysterical. Do they know we can see their games?


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> On the bright side I have friends all over the world who have offered refuge from the insanity they now think is America


So apparently they are as bright as you, ie the dimmest bulbs in the house.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Happened again (Aug 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They, the trump cult, tear their hair out about trumps self inflicted legal dilemma then call pointing out the obvious, “hysteria”. That’s hysterical. Do they know we can see their games?


you are a crack up, bless your heart.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2022)

Email Shows Early Tension Between Trump and National Archives
					

The archives reached out to lawyers for the former president less than four months after he left office last year seeking help in recovering missing material.




					www.nytimes.com
				



Less than four months after former President Donald J. Trump left office, the general counsel of the National Archives reached out to three lawyers who had worked with Mr. Trump to convey a firm message: The archives had determined that more than two dozen boxes of Mr. Trump’s presidential records were missing, and it needed the lawyers’ “immediate assistance” to retrieve them, according to an email obtained by The New York Times.


----------



## pewpew (Aug 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Email Shows Early Tension Between Trump and National Archives
> 
> 
> The archives reached out to lawyers for the former president less than four months after he left office last year seeking help in recovering missing material.
> ...


The "urge" in "urgency" is quite compelling. How long would they have waited to raid Trump's house if he possessed current launch codes? Any of your friends from around the world have any keen insight on this?


----------



## pewpew (Aug 25, 2022)

espola said:


> Some people I am Auto-Ignoring, and some people I am just ignoring.  My wife is much sweeter now.


If it took a bunch of strangers on some internet soccer forum to get you to pay more attention to your wife instead of what gets posted online..well..you don't deserve her. 

**I normally try not to get personal..just calling it as I see it.

Now then..if you meant to type "life" instead of "wife"...I feel sorry for her again. Because the "w" and the "l" are on opposite sides of the keyboard...and you now surpassed @Hüsker Dü for dumbest forum member. 
She got burned twice it sounds like.


----------



## crush (Aug 25, 2022)

*"The Justice Department and FBI are “leaking” at levels never seen before - and I did nothing wrong!!!" *t


----------



## crush (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## crush (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 25, 2022)

Worth a read.









						Shameless feds leak details of Mar-a-Lago raid but push court to keep affidavit sealed
					

The feds have maintained that absolute secrecy is essential to protect their investigation and national security while reportedly leaking some of the very information the affidavit contains.




					nypost.com


----------



## crush (Aug 25, 2022)

*"The Radical Left Democrat prosecutors are illegally trying to circumvent, for purely political gain, the Presidential Record’s Act, under which I have done absolutely nothing wrong. It can not be circumvented, for me or any other President. They illegally Raided my home, and took things that should not have been taken. They even broke into my safe, an unthinkable act!"* t


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Silence is condoning.


Busy erasing all doubt....


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 25, 2022)

BREAKING: Mark Zuckerberg tells Joe Rogan that Facebook algorithmically censored the Hunter Biden laptop story for 7 days based on a general request from the FBI to restrict election misinformation. pic.twitter.com/llTA7IqGa1

— Minds (@minds) August 25, 2022

And yet many here are happy to take the FBI at their word.

They are and have been rather political for the past 6 yrs or so.

The FBI pressuring a private company to censor news to the public in order to protect a political candidate. A story that was and is true.


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 25, 2022)

And related to that...


NATE SILVER: Liberal Elites May Have Pressured Pfizer to Delay Vaccine — Until After 2020 Election.



> FiveThirtyEight editor-in-chief Nate Silver made a claim on Twitter that’s getting a lot of attention, quite understandably.
> Silver was commenting on Twitter on a Politico article about the Trump Administration pushing for fast-track approval of the COVID vaccine in 2020. It makes perfect sense that you would want to fast-track it, to help people as soon as it was possible.
> Silver said, “‘Trump pushed for vaccine approvals too fast’ is the worst possible critique of the Trump administration’s COVID policy. That probably saved a lot of lives. If anything approval should have been faster.”
> *His next comment, though, was the barn burner. He said that “liberal public health elites” pressured Pfizer to “change its original protocols” and delay that vaccine approval, which “had the convenient side-effect of delaying any vaccine announcement until after the election” That action “deserves more scrutiny,” Silver declared.*


----------



## crush (Aug 26, 2022)

*"We are right now living in a Lawless Country." *t


----------



## crush (Aug 26, 2022)

*FBI crushed over heavily-redacted Mar-a-Lago raid affidavit: ‘NO reason for raid,’ ‘grave travesty’*


----------



## crush (Aug 26, 2022)

From Kash Patel: *"Today marks another vicious attack from DOJ/FBI who intentionally jeopardized my safety by un-redacting my name in the most reviewed search warrant in the history of the United States," Patel, a former Defense Department chief of staff, posted on Truth Social, the social media platform Trump created. 
"This same FBI has been investigating death threats made against me due to baseless political overreach by government gangsters and in their greed for political vengeance, have threatened my safety again. Me, a former national security prosecutor, Deputy DNI, Chief of Staff for DoD, and lead investigator for Russia Gate-the very investigation they continue to work so hard to cover up. ... Brown Lives Matter. These gangsters are on notice."*


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2022)

There is still time for a plea of insanity or senile dementia.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2022)

espola said:


> There is still time for a plea of insanity or senile dementia.


I think you should do it...cop the plea


----------



## crush (Aug 26, 2022)

*"There are some serious issues at the FBI." *JS


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2022)

"Even with all its redactions, the probable cause affidavit published today by the magistrate judge in Florida makes clear to me three essential points:""

(1) Trump was in unauthorized possession of national defense information, namely properly marked classified documents.

(2) He was put on notice by the U.S. Government that he was not permitted to retain those documents at Mar-a-Lago.

(3) He continued to maintain possession of the documents (and allegedly undertook efforts to conceal them in different places throughout the property) up until the FBI finally executed a search warrant earlier this month."









						It’s Over: Trump Will Be Indicted
					

There is little left for the Justice Department to do but decide whether to wait until after the midterms to formally seek the indictment from the grand jury.




					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2022)

Another wrinkle -- a possible Russian spy in Maralago?









						'Terrifying' That Imposter, Secret Files Both at Mar-a-Lago: Ex-CIA Agent
					

Weak security at Mar-a-Lago, plus the presence of top secret documents, made the Florida mansion a security liability, a former CIA agent said.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 26, 2022)

espola said:


> "Even with all its redactions, the probable cause affidavit published today by the magistrate judge in Florida makes clear to me three essential points:""
> 
> (1) Trump was in unauthorized possession of national defense information, namely properly marked classified documents.
> 
> ...



The Daily Beast....a very Dishonest Source.

How's it feel to pass along manufactured LIES.

Oh, that's right scum like you have NO feelings.

You just LIE and LIE and LIE till you DIE.

You and your type are why this Country is being
destroyed from the inside out.

You are a Filthy LIAR that knows nothing else.


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 26, 2022)

espola said:


> Another werinkle -- a possible Russian spy in Maralago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...You " Werinkle " the Truth alright.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2022)

espola said:


> Another werinkle -- a possible Russian spy in Maralago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inept, incompetent and basically criminal, but loved by the victims of liberal democracy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2022)

Still, the affidavit contained telling clues about why investigators took the extraordinary step of executing a search warrant at Trump's Mar-a-Lago estate earlier this month. It also revealed the extent to which officials tried using less intrusive measures to get Trump to hand over government records that were improperly stored at his Florida residence.








						'Trump will be indicted': Mar-a-Lago affidavit spells trouble for the former president and decimates his main defense
					

The affidavit is damning for Trump and throws a wrench into his claim that he's innocent because "it was all declassified," national security vets said.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## crush (Aug 26, 2022)

What is the difference between being charged or indicted?
The difference between being indicted and charged relies on who files the charges. *“Being charged” with a crime means the prosecutor filed charges.* *An indictment means the grand jury filed charges against the defendant.*


These Libs who are 100% all in for t getting indicted and can't hold themselves together with their excitement. My buddy keeps texting me the same stuff these clowns on here produce. It's like clock work and they all watch the same BS on TV. They hate t and all his followers so much they want him in jail and his followers not able to work and have a job unless they submit to all the Jabs and support their way of life. This was their plan all along but t upset HRC and ruined The Plan. Can you all imagine our country if HRC would have won like she was supposed to? We will all find out who sold us out for 30 coins. Yes, they sold us out for money, power so they could live in evil. Liars and cheaters go together and together they will both pay the penalty for lying and cheating the American people and the world.


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2022)

espola said:


> On August 8, Grace posted this --
> 
> _The Rubicon has just been crossed politically. Trump's Mar Largo residence was raided by the FBI. If the GOP ever take the presidency again (particularly if it's DeSantis) they'll wholesale purge the FBI. Like Latin American Republics, each ingoing admin will use the legal infrastructure to punish (even deservedly so) the outgoing admin. As in Latin America, political contests become existential threats to the politicians because they determine who is going to jail.
> 
> ...


This thread started with this quote from Grace and she has not yet responded at all (unless she is behind some of the ignored dunderhead accounts).


----------



## crush (Aug 26, 2022)

@Grace T.  someone who ignores half of us on here is looking for you. What a clown show we got us now. Grace and Hound, please deal with these liars. I tired and need a break


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2022)

espola said:


> This thread started with this quote from Grace and she has not yet responded at all (unless she is behind some of the ignored dunderhead accounts).


Spaeking of which, this image belongs better over here --


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 26, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still, the affidavit contained telling clues about why investigators took the extraordinary step of executing a search warrant at Trump's Mar-a-Lago estate earlier this month. It also revealed the extent to which officials tried using less intrusive measures to get Trump to hand over government records that were improperly stored at his Florida residence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You post worthless written diatribe when confronted with the TRUTH, you have been a card
carrying Schill for a Political movement that is destroying the very fabric of the American
Republic that supported and facilitated your ability to earn a living and a fair wage.
Individuals like YOU live in the moment and DO NOT think of the future ramifications of
SELFISH actions YOU and YOUR vile political class have/will inflict on this once shining example
of FREEDOM given to all of us who had the luck to be born on this continent.
The Forefathers who created/instilled the documents on this Republic left a living creation
that under educated individuals such as YOU have NO real understanding of what it is YOU are
stepping/spitting on.
You will be gone with all your short term selfish financial acquisitions, but the damage 
YOU and YOURS have done to this Republic will follow on. The next generation will have
to correct the wrongs, YOU and YOURS facilitated by pure acts of Low Intellect SELFISHNESS.
Make sure YOU realize that Shiny Ring in YOUR nose is the property of the ones who led YOU 
to this destination in YOUR life, one that YOU could change if YOU accepted the TRUTH.


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 26, 2022)

espola said:


> Spaeking of which, this image belongs better over here --
> 
> View attachment 14688



From the vile mind of Adam Espola Schiff.....could this filth
be posted.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2022)

espola said:


> There is still time for a plea of insanity or senile dementia.


----------



## watfly (Aug 27, 2022)

espola said:


> "Even with all its redactions, the probable cause affidavit published today by the magistrate judge in Florida makes clear to me three essential points:""
> 
> (1) Trump was in unauthorized possession of national defense information, namely properly marked classified documents.
> 
> ...


Setting aside the fact that the dailybeast has a far left bias, I don't necessarily disagree with points 1-3; however, I have my doubts that he will be indicted for mishandling confidential information, much like the hearings, its mostly just made for tv drama.

His Georgia shenanigans are really what they should be pursuing criminally.  I don't want him to be an option on the 2024 ballot, but I don't think we should throw due process aside.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2022)

espola said:


> "Even with all its redactions, the probable cause affidavit published today by the magistrate judge in Florida makes clear to me three essential points:""
> 
> (1) Trump was in unauthorized possession of national defense information, namely properly marked classified documents.
> 
> ...


Play it again...

Can the president declassify documents?
*THE SOURCES*

U.S. Department of the Navy v. Egan
Executive Order 13526
Kel McClanahan, executive director of the National Security Counselors, a nonprofit public interest law firm
Richard Immerman, Edward J. Buthusiem Family Distinguished Faculty Fellow in History at Temple University
The New York Times, et al., v. Central Intelligence Agency
*THE ANSWER*
Yes, the president can declassify documents while in office, but there isn’t a set protocol they have to follow.
*WHAT WE FOUND*
The U.S. classification system has three levels: top secret, secret and confidential.

“That is based on the level of damage that its release would cause to the national security of the United States,” Kel McClanahan, executive director of the National Security Counselors, said. “When you classify a document, that means that only people with a security clearance equal to the classification or higher can read it.”

A sitting U.S. president has wide-ranging authority to classify and declassify certain documents, but former presidents do not have authority over classification and declassification.

Current presidents can classify documents as long as they can “make a plausible argument that it is related to national security.” On the other hand, the president “doesn’t have to give any reason for declassifying” information, according to McClanahan.
“He can just say, ‘I decide that this should be declassified,’ and it’s declassified,” McClanahan said.

A 2009 executive order directs the head of a government agency that originally deemed information classified to oversee its declassification, and sets some rules for that process. But those protocols outlined in the executive order don’t apply to the president, McClanahan said.
However, presidents generally follow an informal protocol when declassifying documents, Richard Immerman, a historian and professor at Temple University, told VERIFY.

First, the president will consult all departments and agencies that have an interest in a classified document. Those departments or agencies then provide their assessment as to whether the document should stay classified for national security reasons. If there is a dispute among the agencies, they debate, but the president ultimately makes the decision on declassification, Immerman explained.

When documents are declassified, they are reviewed line-by-line. In many cases, certain words, sentences and paragraphs remain redacted, even if the document is declassified, Immerman said.

The Supreme Court determined in its 1988 decision on Department of the Navy v. Egan that the president’s power over classified information comes from executive authority granted by Article II, Section 2 of the U.S. Constitution, which says, in part, that the “President shall be Commander in Chief of the Army and Navy of the United States.”

“His authority to classify and control access to information bearing on national security and to determine whether an individual is sufficiently trustworthy to occupy a position in the Executive Branch that will give that person access to such information flows primarily from this constitutional investment of power in the President, and exists quite apart from any explicit congressional grant,” the Supreme Court decision reads.

Though there aren’t specific protocols that the president must follow to declassify a document, federal courts have ruled that they will “refuse to recognize what they consider to be an inference of declassification,” McClanahan said.

The U.S. Second Circuit Court of Appeals wrote in a 2020 decision about whether statements made by then-President Trump declassified the existence of a CIA program that “declassification, even by the president, must follow established procedures.”

If a document is declassified, that doesn’t automatically mean it can be shared widely, either. For example, nuclear information – which is generally classified – is also protected by the federal Atomic Energy Act of 1954, McClanahan explained.

The Washington Post reported the FBI searched Mar-a-Lago for “nuclear documents,” among other classified information.
“Because [nuclear information] has this dual protection, even if you declassify a nuclear document, you cannot disseminate it because it’s still what’s called Restricted Data,” McClanahan said.

“So to the extent that he [Trump] had any nuclear information in there, declassification would not help him in the slightest, because he would still be disseminating restricted data or moving Restricted Data,” he added.

There are other federal laws in place that bar a president from taking government records, whether they are classified or declassified. Still, breaking those laws – or most other laws – doesn’t automatically disqualify someone from becoming president, because of the simple presidential qualifications that are outlined in the U.S. Constitution.






*Yes, the president can declassify documents, but there isn’t a set protocol they have to follow*
Former President Trump claimed documents found at Mar-a-Lago were “all declassified.” We explain why sitting presidents can declassify documents and how it works.
www.verifythis.com


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2022)

An amusing point -- t's lawyers attempted to get the fully unredacted affidavit released, and now t supporter Kash Patel is upset because his name was exposed in the unredacted sections


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Play it again...
> 
> Can the president declassify documents?
> *THE SOURCES*
> ...


OK, you have convinced me.  T is a crook as shown by that explanation in several points.


----------



## crush (Aug 27, 2022)

watfly said:


> Setting aside the fact that the dailybeast has a far left bias, I don't necessarily disagree with points 1-3; however, I have my doubts that he will be indicted for mishandling confidential information, much like the hearings, its mostly just made for tv drama.
> 
> His Georgia shenanigans are really what they should be pursuing criminally.  I don't want him to be an option on the 2024 ballot, but I don't think we should throw due process aside.


You really do hate t. A bowl of Crow will be waiting for you someday. You are 100% brainwashed from the Tel A Vision. I quit TV almost three years. I quit eating meat three years ago. No jabs for Crush. I guess that makes me a MAGA Terrorist.....lol!


----------



## crush (Aug 27, 2022)

"When are the great Agents, and others, in the FBI going to say “we aren’t going to take it anymore,” much as they did when James Comey read off a list of all of Crooked Hillary Clinton’s crimes, only to say that no reasonable prosecutor would prosecute. The wonderful people of the FBI went absolutely “nuts,” so Comey had to backtrack and do a FAKE INVESTIGATION in order to keep them at bay. The end result, we won in 2016 (and did MUCH better in 2020!). But now the “Left” has lost their minds!!!" t


----------



## crush (Aug 27, 2022)

Wow, just talked with my old Lib Pal and it's official: He does not want to be my friend anymore because of my belief system. He say's he just doesn't want to hear my side anymore ((he's sick of me being right all the time)) and I don't blame him. Freaking fence sitter and one of the reasons were in this mess. He and others sit and do nothing!!! We both decided to go our separate ways and I think it's for the best. So many of you are bought it's disgusting and makes me sick and I wonder why I came to Planet Lie in the first place. These same assholes wanted me dead before I was born. They tried to brainwash me but I couldn't be bought, bribed or blackmailed. It's truly sad to see so many sell out for $$$$.  I knew this day would happen and I feel so alone and sad. It hurts like hell and I feel so lonely and cast aside. People like Watty now want t arrested and charged with a crime, no matter what and it just wrong. One man standing in the way of their way of life. No due process for him and if they can do it to a President, they can do it any of us. On the fence types and he just jumped off and is with those who want t arrested. He flipped because he's losing money......


----------



## crush (Aug 27, 2022)

You all got TDS...lol!

"The Fake News Media is devastated by how well TRUTH is doing so, quite on cue, they are working overtime to criticize and demean it. Actually, many of the big guns in Washington, D.C., are fighting to stop the TRUTH but, they won’t be successful. They are going after the outside financial company, and virtually anybody that walks and breaths, but that won’t do it. They said it is doing worse since the Raid, but actually it is doing MUCH better, up more than 550%. We all love TRUTH!!!" t


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2022)

espola said:


> OK, you have convinced me.  T is a crook as shown by that explanation in several points.


Which explanations would you be referring to Magoo?
Please enlighten all us with your convictions...

PS 
Magoo, who do think will be indicted first Hunter or Donald?
Maybe announce both of them being indicted at the same time?


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Which explanations would you be referring to Magoo?
> Please enlighten all us with your convictions...
> 
> PS
> ...


You posted it without reading it?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2022)

espola said:


> You posted it without reading it?


No....
You claimed you were convinced due to several points,  "T is a crook as shown by that explanation in several points."
There were many points made in the article, which ones do you consider are the "points" that convinced you of his guilt?
Not a trick question...


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> No....
> You claimed you were convinced due to several points,  "T is a crook as shown by that explanation in several points."
> There were many points made in the article, which ones do you consider are the "points" that convinced you of his guilt?
> Not a trick question...


This part --

A 2009 executive order directs the head of a government agency that originally deemed information classified to oversee its declassification, and sets some rules for that process. But those protocols outlined in the executive order don’t apply to the president, McClanahan said.
However, presidents generally follow an informal protocol when declassifying documents, Richard Immerman, a historian and professor at Temple University, told VERIFY.

First, the president will consult all departments and agencies that have an interest in a classified document. Those departments or agencies then provide their assessment as to whether the document should stay classified for national security reasons. If there is a dispute among the agencies, they debate, but the president ultimately makes the decision on declassification, Immerman explained.

When documents are declassified, they are reviewed line-by-line. In many cases, certain words, sentences and paragraphs remain redacted, even if the document is declassified, Immerman said.

The Supreme Court determined in its 1988 decision on Department of the Navy v. Egan that the president’s power over classified information comes from executive authority granted by Article II, Section 2 of the U.S. Constitution, which says, in part, that the “President shall be Commander in Chief of the Army and Navy of the United States.”

“His authority to classify and control access to information bearing on national security and to determine whether an individual is sufficiently trustworthy to occupy a position in the Executive Branch that will give that person access to such information flows primarily from this constitutional investment of power in the President, and exists quite apart from any explicit congressional grant,” the Supreme Court decision reads.

Though there aren’t specific protocols that the president must follow to declassify a document, federal courts have ruled that they will “refuse to recognize what they consider to be an inference of declassification,” McClanahan said.

The U.S. Second Circuit Court of Appeals wrote in a 2020 decision about whether statements made by then-President Trump declassified the existence of a CIA program that “declassification, even by the president, must follow established procedures.”

If a document is declassified, that doesn’t automatically mean it can be shared widely, either. For example, nuclear information – which is generally classified – is also protected by the federal Atomic Energy Act of 1954, McClanahan explained.

The Washington Post reported the FBI searched Mar-a-Lago for “nuclear documents,” among other classified information.
“Because [nuclear information] has this dual protection, even if you declassify a nuclear document, you cannot disseminate it because it’s still what’s called Restricted Data,” McClanahan said.

“So to the extent that he [Trump] had any nuclear information in there, declassification would not help him in the slightest, because he would still be disseminating restricted data or moving Restricted Data,” he added.

There are other federal laws in place that bar a president from taking government records, whether they are classified or declassified.


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2022)

Another point has come up -- intelligence officials want to know in detail which documents might have been compromised in the Maralago trove so they can assess possible impacts to intelligence assets (spies, technology, military positioning, etc).  It is unclear if such a list can be produced without compromising the DOJ case sure to come against t.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2022)

espola said:


> Another point has come up -- intelligence officials want to know in detail which documents might have been compromised in the Maralago trove so they can assess possible impacts to intelligence assets (spies, technology, military positioning, etc).  It is unclear if such a list can be produced without compromising the DOJ case sure to come against t.


So you're relying on an "executive order" and an assumption that the records were "shared widely"& there was "nuclear information" in the files...
Okie dokie...we shall find out soon enough...
Now what about Hunter?


----------



## dad4 (Aug 27, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> So you're relying on an "executive order" and an assumption that the records were "shared widely"& there was "nuclear information" in the files...
> Okie dokie...we shall find out soon enough...
> Now what about Hunter?


Why do you believe that executive order requires quotation marks?

It is a legal term, not a neologism.  Perhaps you could look it up in a “law dictionary” and read the “definition”.


----------



## crush (Aug 27, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Which explanations would you be referring to Magoo?
> Please enlighten all us with your convictions...
> 
> PS
> ...


Lol. Once they both get indicted, each side can do a prisoner exchange and can call it a day so the rest of us can get back to life....lol


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2022)

dad4 said:


> Why do you believe that executive order requires quotation marks?
> 
> It is a legal term, not a neologism.  Perhaps you could look it up in a “law dictionary” and read the “definition”.


Hi "daddy", so happy your back and in a good mood for once...
"Executive orders" can be changed by the NEXT executive....how bout that huh?


----------



## crush (Aug 27, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hi "daddy", so happy your back and in a good mood for once...
> "Executive orders" can be changed by the NEXT executive....how bout that huh?


Daddy is not only an expert in health & science, but also math professor and now a political science expert. Amazing how all my Liberal pals are the same type of expert. Multiple degrees, Masters, Phd and just one big fat know it all. They ruined soccer and they ruined our country. So sad indeed. I would save up on food. The "experts" have said anywhere from 3 weeks to two years.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2022)

Here you go "daddy", perhaps you should have looked it up? No? 
Hopefully this will bring clarity until you post again...
From wikipoo:
_"Presidential executive orders, once issued, remain in force until they are canceled, revoked, adjudicated unlawful, or expire on their terms. At any time, the president may revoke, modify or make exceptions from any executive order, whether the order was made by the current president or a predecessor."_


----------



## crush (Aug 27, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Here you go "daddy", perhaps you should have looked it up? No?
> Hopefully this will bring clarity until you post again...
> From wikipoo:
> _"Presidential executive orders, once issued, remain in force until they are canceled, revoked, adjudicated unlawful, or expire on their terms. At any time, the president may revoke, modify or make exceptions from any executive order, whether the order was made by the current president or a predecessor."_


Gee, I wonder what was in those EO's bro?


----------



## crush (Aug 27, 2022)

*Judge announces 'preliminary intent to appoint a special master' to review Trump records seized by FBI*
*The ruling follows Trump's motion seeking an independent review of records seized by the FBI*

"Pursuant to Rule 53(b) (1) of the Federal Rules of Civil Procedure and the Court’s inherent authority, and without prejudice to the parties’ objections, the Court hereby provides notice of its preliminary intent to appoint a special master in this case," Cannon wrote in a filing Saturday.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2022)

crush said:


> Gee, I wonder what was in those EO's bro?


Click on the blue if you're so inclined crusher...

_A 2009 executive order__ directs the head of a government agency that originally deemed information classified to oversee its declassification, and sets some rules for that process. But those protocols outlined in the executive order don’t apply to the president, McClanahan said.
However, presidents generally follow an informal protocol when declassifying documents, Richard Immerman, a historian and professor at Temple University, told VERIFY. _


----------



## crush (Aug 27, 2022)

*"8 of 10 voters in major poll say that the “Laptop from Hell” coverup played a major roll in the 2020 Presidential Election result. The FBI had the Laptop, but refused to divulge information because that would be bad for Biden. Even worse, sold the story to media as Russian “Disinformation,” knowing that was FAKE NEWS. But don’t feel bad, far worse things took place during that Rigged and Stolen Election, and our Country is paying a very BIG price!" *t


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> So you're relying on an "executive order" and an assumption that the records were "shared widely"& there was "nuclear information" in the files...
> Okie dokie...we shall find out soon enough...
> Now what about Hunter?


Was there information about Hunter's laptop in there?


----------



## crush (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## crush (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2022)

espola said:


> Was there information about Hunter's laptop in there?


No, it's my understanding that the FBI & DOJ have the laptop. 
They've had it for a couple of years and appear to be conducting the most thorough/slow investigation perhaps ever...

What do you think Magoo?


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 27, 2022)

espola said:


> Was there information about Hunter's laptop in there?


There appears to be information relating to influence peddling and money from "deals" going to his dad. 

So corruption. 

Unlike speculation about T in the past. That laptop has emails talking about deals, who is getting paid, etc.


----------



## crush (Aug 27, 2022)

Pollo Elastico said:


> There appears to be information relating to influence peddling and money from "deals" going to his dad.
> 
> So corruption.
> 
> Unlike speculation about T in the past. That laptop has emails talking about deals, who is getting paid, etc.


Let's not forget about the crack Pollo


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2022)

Pollo Elastico said:


> There appears to be information relating to influence peddling and money from "deals" going to his dad.
> 
> So corruption.


"Appears to be" where?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2022)

espola said:


> "Appears to be" where?


On the laptop Magoo...
*Hunter Biden laptop shows dozens of meetings with dad, business partners*








						Hunter Biden laptop shows dozens of meetings with dad, business partners
					

The breakfasts, lunches and other gabfests between 2008 and 2016 raise questions about whether Hunter was relaying messages to his father on behalf of foreign clients.




					nypost.com
				




*Hunter Biden met with dad immediately after Romanian business meetings*








						Hunter Biden met with dad immediately after Romanian business meetings
					

The timing of the meetings between the then-vice president and his son have raised questions.




					nypost.com
				




HUNTER BIDEN LAPTOP
*LISTEN: The moment Hunter Biden says his father will do anything he tells him to*








						LISTEN: The moment Hunter Biden says his father will do anything he tells him to
					

Hunter Biden recorded himself boasting that his father will adopt political positions at his command, footage obtained from a copy of his abandoned laptop shows.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> On the laptop Magoo...
> *Hunter Biden laptop shows dozens of meetings with dad, business partners*
> 
> 
> ...


Appears to be that Hunter thinks a lot of himself.


----------



## crush (Aug 27, 2022)

Doc about "My Son Hunter" is coming out in September.  10% to the big guy and Hunter is the smartest man Joe has ever met.


----------



## crush (Aug 27, 2022)

Alina Habba: "I learned that we were right, that this is, again, another political witch hunt, that they're ignoring the fact that the Presidential Records Act protects the president and allows him to have the ultimate authority to declassify things, and they blacked out anything that would be relevant."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2022)

espola said:


> Appears to be that Hunter thinks a lot of himself.


And they (trump cult) think about Hunter a lot. HBDS?


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And they (trump cult) think about Hunter a lot. HBDS?


Apparently "Hunter's laptop" is relevant in all discussions.


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 27, 2022)

Please stop talking about something that will show our hypocrisy


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## crush (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And they (trump cult) think about Hunter a lot. HBDS?


Daffy & original thought .... oxymoron


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2022)

espola said:


> Appears to be that Hunter thinks a lot of himself.


Joe Biden claims he never spoke to Hunter about his business dealings...appears to be Joe forgot the multiple meetings...


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2022)

T's lawyers' latest claim is that the FBI executed a search warrant at Maralago on August 8th because Liz Cheney lost her primary race to a t-backed challenger.  Cheney's primary loss occurred on August 16.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Joe Biden claims he never spoke to Hunter about his business dealings...appears to be Joe forgot the multiple meetings...


I'll see your irrelevant laptop and raise you two relevant cellphones --









						Cummings: Jared Kushner and Ivanka Trump's private emails, texts raise security concerns
					

Rep. Elijah Cummings, D-Md., said in a letter to the White House that the use of private email accounts and the messaging application WhatsApp by senior administration officials raises "security and federal records concerns."




					www.pbs.org


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2022)

espola said:


> I'll see your irrelevant laptop and raise you two relevant cellphones --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The laptop is irrelevant only to those so blind they refuse to see...

Regarding the PBS article:
The investigators should treat the breaking of protocols the same as it's been treated by the precedent of the past by other enforcement officials.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> The laptop is irrelevant only to those so blind they refuse to see...
> 
> Regarding the PBS article:
> The investigators should treat the breaking of protocols the same as it's been treated by the precedent of the past by other enforcement officials.


Relevant to the Maralago case?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2022)

espola said:


> T's lawyers' latest claim is that the FBI executed a search warrant at Maralago on August 8th because Liz Cheney lost her primary race to a t-backed challenger.  Cheney's primary loss occurred on August 16.


Doesn’t matter what he says there is a certain sect of “muricans” that will believe it’s true.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 29, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 14724


This is to help husker and espewla understand what they look and sound like.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2022)

Pollo Elastico said:


> This is to help husker and espewla understand what they look and sound like.
> View attachment 14726


You need to go back to 1990 when Ivana charged (and then retracted as part of her divorce settlement) t with spousal rape.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2022)

espola said:


> Relevant to the Maralago case?


Who said that?
Are you so feeble minded or simply just hard headed as to be unable to carry on a conversation with multiple topics?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2022)

espola said:


> You need to go back to 1990 when Ivana charged (and then retracted as part of her divorce settlement) t with spousal rape.


Bill Clinton made rape and sexual abuse of women okay...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Doesn’t matter what he says there is a certain sect of “muricans” that will believe it’s true.


You bragging about Uncle Joe?


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who said that?
> Are you so feeble minded or simply just hard headed as to be unable to carry on a conversation with multiple topics?


Are you incapable of sticking to the topic?  Or are you just looking to run away from the topic?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2022)

espola said:


> Are you incapable of sticking to the topic?  Or are you just looking to run away from the topic?


I've addressed both topics...you... not so much...
_Joe Biden claims he never spoke to Hunter about his business dealings...appears to be Joe forgot the multiple meetings... 
Regarding the PBS article:
The investigators should treat the breaking of protocols the same as it's been treated by the precedent of the past by other enforcement officials._


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 29, 2022)

espola said:


> I'll see your irrelevant laptop and raise you two relevant cellphones --
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll Trump your absolutely irrelevant two cellphones and all other cards with one
Tim Thibault.



Now GFYS Adam Espola Schiff..


----------



## N00B (Aug 29, 2022)

espola said:


> T's lawyers' latest claim is that the FBI executed a search warrant at Maralago on August 8th because Liz Cheney lost her primary race to a t-backed challenger.  Cheney's primary loss occurred on August 16.


In all fairness, Liz lost the primary well before August 8th.


----------



## N00B (Aug 29, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 14727


Why all the gendered language? Can’t we find memes with actual Proper Nouns?


----------



## N00B (Aug 29, 2022)

espola said:


> On August 8, Grace posted this --
> 
> _Assuming Biden lives long enough, if the Rs win 2024 they are totally turning the Hunter situation against him. _





espola said:


> Relevant to the Maralago case?


Yep.. certainly relevant to this thread, Mr. OP (that means original poster for you boomers).

Next Slide?


----------



## crush (Aug 30, 2022)

Look at that reaction from Kash Patel when news breaks that* Special Agent Tim Thibault was escorted from FBI Headquarters* 

Kash on Thibault: "Thibault is a perfect example of a guy who repeatedly got promoted for running and working on corrupt prosecutions and investigations: Russiagate, Hillarygate, Hunter Biden laptop, Whitmer. This guy was promoted into superior positions for failing to do his job. But worse, probably intentionally lying and breaking the law."


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2022)

The DOJ in its filing opposing the placement of a Special Master let out a few details, such as that the potentially most damaging files (those with the highest classification markings) were not found in the basement storage room as many had assumed, but instead in t's office desk.  That indicates the Orange Man knew what he was doing since he separated out the worst of the evidence in what might be seen as an attempt to hide it from the search he must have assumed would be coming, given the nature of the negotiations with the National Archives people.


----------



## crush (Aug 31, 2022)

"Congratulations to the many FBI & DOJ Whistleblowers who have flooded the offices of our Senators & Congressmen/women with really bad things to say about what is going on. This is the time, after many years of lawbreaking & unfairness, to clean things up. All things for a reason. DRAIN THE SWAMP!!!"t


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2022)

espola said:


> The DOJ in its filing opposing the placement of a Special Master let out a few details, such as that the potentially most damaging files (those with the highest classification markings) were not found in the basement storage room as many had assumed, but instead in t's office desk.  That indicates the Orange Man knew what he was doing since he separated out the worst of the evidence in what might be seen as an attempt to hide it from the search he must have assumed would be coming, given the nature of the negotiations with the National Archives people.


He knew what he was doing, he knew the severity of what he did but thought it was his get out of jail free card. His followers know nothing and don’t think. 
If all this wasn’t so dangerous and embarrassing for our country it would seem to be a hilarious farce, a Mel Brooks type romp making fun of a third world banana republic. But no it’s real, the people that support it are real and would vote to do it all again given the chance. The wool has truly been pulled over their eyes and they have been hoodwinked. It’s right there for all to see yet they persist.


----------



## crush (Aug 31, 2022)

*"People that “retire” from the FBI aren’t perp walked out of the Headquarters Building on a hot, sunny afternoon in August, after being screamed at and ridiculed by his bosses. Like the Laptop, this was the FIRING FROM HELL!"* t


----------



## crush (Aug 31, 2022)

*"Terrible the way the FBI, during the Raid of Mar-a-Lago, threw documents haphazardly all over the floor (perhaps pretending it was me that did it!), and then started taking pictures of them for the public to see. Thought they wanted them kept Secret? Lucky I Declassified!"* t


----------



## crush (Aug 31, 2022)

*"It was all declassified papers (not accessible digitally) and kept in a former President’s office - guarded by the United States Secret Service."* Rich
*
"Hillary was never President, her documents were never declassified and were all available digitally ONLINE for hackers." *Rich


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2022)

Attachment F of the DOJ filing --


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 14743


Waiting for Daffy's kudos to his daddy....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2022)

Meanwhile back at the FBI:

FBI Director Christopher Wray has lost the confidence of rank-and-file FBI agents after a senior bureau official left under a cloud of accusations that he shielded Hunter Biden’s laptop from a criminal probe — and some believe the top G-man should step down, a new report says.

“I’m hearing from [FBI personnel] that they feel like the director has lost control of the bureau,” Kurt Siuzdak, a lawyer representing FBI whistleblowers, told the Washington Times in a report published Tuesday. “They’re saying, ‘How does this guy survive? He’s leaving. He’s got to leave.’

“[The FBI agents] are telling me they have lost confidence in Wray. All Wray does is go in and say we need more training and we’re doing stuff about it, or we will not tolerate it,” Siuzdak said.

His comments come in the wake of Timothy Thibault, the top agent in charge of the FBI field office in Washington, either resigning or being forced out the door amid claims he blocked investigations into the first son’s laptop.

For those who interested, entire article:








						FBI agents say Director Christopher Wray ‘has got to go,’ lost control of agency: report
					

FBI Director Christopher Wray has lost the confidence of rank-and-file FBI agents after a senior bureau official left under a cloud of accusations that he shielded Hunter Biden’s laptop from …




					nypost.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 14743


We may have a replacement for Benedict Arnold . . . and how many security breaches/the donald being duped by imposters have occurred now? At least half a dozen.








						A Brief History of Mar-a-Lago’s Infamously Bad Security
					

So who the hell else could have been rummaging through all those files before the FBI got there?




					www.vice.com


----------



## Happened again (Aug 31, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We may have a replacement for Benedict Arnold . . . and how many security breaches/the donald being duped by imposters have occurred now? At least half a dozen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vice?  at this point I know you are just hoping that anything sticks.  your trust(I should say hope) in government getting anything to stick is only exceeded by your hate for one dumb dude.  Maybe this will stick..hopefully something sticks so some people can get on with their lives.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We may have a replacement for Benedict Arnold . . . and how many security breaches/the donald being duped by imposters have occurred now? At least half a dozen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right.... and you may have the IQ of a 5th grader...


----------



## Pollo Elastico (Aug 31, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Waiting for Daffy's kudos to his daddy....


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2022)

The complete DOJ filing is viewable here --









						READ: The Justice Department's response to Trump's request for a special master | CNN Politics
					

The Justice Department on Tuesday responded to Judge Aileen Cannon of the Southern District of Florida regarding former President Donald Trump's request for a special master to oversee the FBI's review of materials seized in the Mar-a-Lago search.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2022)

One of t's lawyers in a news interview criticized the DOJ for pursuing "mundane" crimes, citing as an example potential violations of the Espionage Act.

Meanwhile, t's brain must be exploding trying to figure out who is the Maralago rat.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2022)

espola said:


> The complete DOJ filing is viewable here --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rumor is Hillary will be named special master . . . and she’s bringing her whip.


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 31, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He knew what he was doing, he knew the severity of what he did but thought it was his get out of jail free card. His followers know nothing and don’t think.
> If all this wasn’t so dangerous and embarrassing for our country it would seem to be a hilarious farce, a Mel Brooks type romp making fun of a third world banana republic. But no it’s real, the people that support it are real and would vote to do it all again given the chance. The wool has truly been pulled over their eyes and they have been hoodwinked. It’s right there for all to see yet they persist.


Isn't it " sweet " you two giving each other reach arounds.

Oh how the Criminals stick together even when suffocating from the TRUTH.


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 31, 2022)

espola said:


> One of t's lawyers in a news interview criticized the DOJ for pursuing "mundane" crimes, citing as an example potential violations of the Espionage Act.
> 
> Meanwhile, t's brain must be exploding trying to figure out who is the Maralago rat.


The " Rat " is you Adam Espola Schiff/Husker Du.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2022)

T's political defenders are edging closer to the "he's too demented to know what he was doing" defense.


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 31, 2022)

espola said:


> Attachment F of the DOJ filing --
> 
> View attachment 14750


A staged photo of DECLASSIFIED documents on the floor of the National Archives and you Liberals 
lap it up.

Note: The " Resident " @ 1600 Pennsylvania Ave cannot reclassify documents that President Trump
declassified. It does NOT work like that.

Note: Trump filed a second RICO case today 08-31-2022, does that mean the FBI/DOJ will raid his
residence once again to give " defendants " another illegal heads up.

Andrew Weissman
Barry Burke
and Mary McCord should be incarcerated for life for what they have done.

Steele Dossier
1st Impeachment
2nd Impeachment
Ukraine/Vindman/Zelensky
Jan 6th
And now Mar A Lago

Those three stooges are behind ALL of the filings/Lawfare.


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 31, 2022)

espola said:


> T's political defenders are edging closer to the "he's too demented to know what he was doing" defense.


Your posts are almost 90 % desperation now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2022)

espola said:


> T's political defenders are edging closer to the "he's too demented to know what he was doing" defense.


Vinny the chin defense


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2022)

espola said:


> T's political defenders are edging closer to the "he's too demented to know what he was doing" defense.


T's defenders stole a page out of Biden's staff play book?


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Vinny the chin defense
> View attachment 14762


I was trying to remember what that guy's name was.  T is not wandering around in pajamas yet, but I can see it coming.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2022)

espola said:


> I was trying to remember what that guy's name was.  T is not wandering around in pajamas yet, but I can see it coming.


The guys name is Joe Biden


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2022)

Karl Rove, Ann Coulter, NY Post, and some parts of Fox News have abandoned t.  Who will be the last to get off the sinking ship (other than crush, who will just go down with the ship out of loyalty)?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 31, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No drama, just reality. You seem to think trumps undermining of the USA is funny. On the bright side I have friends all over the world who have offered refuge from the insanity they  now think is America. I tell them things on the ground aren’t that bad, don’t believe the hype, there never was any “American carnage” no matter how badly the trump cult wants to make that happen for their dear leader.


I just love how President Trump takes up so much space in your brain. People who somehow feel the need to use a lower case T when referring to the President must have very low self esteem.  Pretty much describes you...


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> I just love how President Trump takes up so much space in your brain. People who somehow feel the need to use a lower case T when referring to the President must have very low self esteem.  Pretty much describes you...


Does that offend you?  Good.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2022)

Now John Bolton (who knows t up close) worries that t has copies squirreled away at his other residences or at those of his children.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2022)

espola said:


> Does that offend you?  Good.


Thank you for defending your boy.... very kind of you
Your defense was direct & succinct as opposed to daffy's wondering parroting nonsense


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2022)

espola said:


> Now John Bolton (who knows t up close) worries that t has copies squirreled away at his other residences or at those of his children.


Maybe the family rat will speak again, Melania? I’m sure she would rather shed herself of that doofus.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2022)

espola said:


> Attachment F of the DOJ filing --
> 
> View attachment 14750


Continuing to be his own worst enemy, t admits he had the documents in his possession --

"There seems to be confusion as to the 'picture' where documents were sloppily thrown on the floor and then released photographically for the world to see, as if that’s what the FBI found when they broke into my home. Wrong! They took them out of cartons and spread them around on the carpet, making it look like a big 'find' for them.  They dropped them, not me - very deceiving."


----------



## Happened again (Aug 31, 2022)

espola said:


> Karl Rove, Ann Coulter, NY Post, and some parts of Fox News have abandoned t.  Who will be the last to get off the sinking ship (other than crush, who will just go down with the ship out of loyalty)?


ooooo, inquiring minds want to know....as espola's world turns.


----------



## Happened again (Aug 31, 2022)

espola said:


> Now John Bolton (who knows t up close) worries that t has copies squirreled away at his other residences or at those of his children.


what are you going to do when this soap opera's credits start rolling, much like the other stuff.  And if it does pan out...what are you going to do?


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2022)

Happened again said:


> what are you going to do when this soap opera's credits start rolling, much like the other stuff.  And if it does pan out...what are you going to do?


"Why are people so mean?"


----------



## fourteenknots (Aug 31, 2022)

Well I hope you stinking libs are happy. First you accuse Trump of taking classified documents, when in fact he didn’t take any, they were planted by the FBI.  

Then you people claim Trump wasn’t being cooperative, even though he returned all the planted evidence and had very professional lawyers swear under perjury that all planted classified documents were returned.  Which they were. 

But no.  Then you people trot out a fake photo of classified documents on Trump’s maralogo office floor, which is impossible because no classified documents were ever there. And even pretending they were there, which they weren’t, they were declassified two years ago by a double secret order you people didn’t even know happened.  So there.

Next you people will claim the fake planted classified documents were not in a government compartmental safe facility, when they were actually in the most safe better than Fort Knox. That’s right. Trump’s country club office desk drawer, nothing more secure.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2022)

fourteenknots said:


> Well I hope you stinking libs are happy. First you accuse Trump of taking classified documents, when in fact he didn’t take any, they were planted by the FBI.
> 
> Then you people claim Trump wasn’t being cooperative, even though he returned all the planted evidence and had very professional lawyers swear under perjury that all planted classified documents were returned.  Which they were.
> 
> ...


Filings from the Department of Justice include a written and signed assurance, dated June 3rd, 2022, from Donald Trump’s “custodian of records” stating Trump's staff had completed a "thorough search" for any and all classified material in response the DOJ subpoena and returned ALL relevant documents to the government. 

The picture is from the FBI, taken during a search of Mar-a-Lago earlier this month. The documents were found on the floor of a closet and at least three of the most classified were found in Trump's unlocked desk. Some of the documents are so classified that the FBI had to cover up the cover sheets with white paper. Looking at the caveats that I can see, I am honestly shocked by the level of the material and the things it pertains to (no, I'm not going to tell you what that is, I'm not sure that I wouldn't be breaking my own oath). I'm sickened by the scale of the breach. 

This is perhaps the worst security compromise in US history. The damage to our country is beyond measure. 

And Trump and his lawyers not only lied about it, they did it in writing to the FBI. 

I would have been prison for the rest of my life. If I was lucky. 

Why this guy isn't indicted right now, is utterly beyond me.


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 31, 2022)

espola said:


> Does that offend you?  Good.



Adam Espola Schiff bares his derogatory inner self once again.


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 31, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Filings from the Department of Justice include a written and signed assurance, dated June 3rd, 2022, from Donald Trump’s “custodian of records” stating Trump's staff had completed a "thorough search" for any and all classified material in response the DOJ subpoena and returned ALL relevant documents to the government.
> 
> The picture is from the FBI, taken during a search of Mar-a-Lago earlier this month. The documents were found on the floor of a closet and at least three of the most classified were found in Trump's unlocked desk. Some of the documents are so classified that the FBI had to cover up the cover sheets with white paper. Looking at the caveats that I can see, I am honestly shocked by the level of the material and the things it pertains to (no, I'm not going to tell you what that is, I'm not sure that I wouldn't be breaking my own oath). I'm sickened by the scale of the breach.
> 
> ...


Your lack of advanced erudition is quite apparent.


----------



## pewpew (Aug 31, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Right.... and you may have the IQ of a 5th grader...


I doubt it..my youngest is in 4th grade and is much smarter than @Hüsker Dü


----------



## pewpew (Aug 31, 2022)

espola said:


> Does that offend you?  Good.


Doesn't offend me. Makes me laugh at how you think you're getting the upper hand. Just shows how immature you still are for advanced age.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2022)

pewpew said:


> Doesn't offend me. Makes me laugh at how you think you're getting the upper hand. Just shows how immature you still are for advanced age.


It is amusing to see what you think the contest is.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 31, 2022)

espola said:


> Does that offend you?  Good.


Your ignorance doesnʻt offend me. Why should your BFFs immaturity? 

Please continue...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2022)

From latest Quinnipiac poll --

*Do you think former President Trump should be prosecuted on criminal charges over his handling of classified documents after leaving the White House, or don't you think so?*









						Home Page | Quinnipiac University Poll
					

Quinnipiac University Poll regularly surveys residents in many states and nationwide about political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.




					poll.qu.edu


----------



## pewpew (Sep 1, 2022)

Oh look...Dumb and Dumber posted just minutes apart. Who's Lloyd and who's Harry? Do you guys communicate via PM or text msg before posting your mindless drivel on here? Zero attempt by you two clowns to not even make it so obvious. You'll just say it's coincidence right?


----------



## crush (Sep 1, 2022)

pewpew said:


> Oh look...Dumb and Dumber posted just minutes apart. Who's Lloyd and who's Harry? Do you guys communicate via PM or text msg before posting your mindless drivel on here? Zero attempt by you two clowns to not even make it so obvious. You'll just say it's coincidence right?


----------



## Happened again (Sep 1, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The picture is from the FBI, taken during a search of Mar-a-Lago earlier this month. The documents were found on the floor of a closet and at least three of the most classified were found in Trump's unlocked desk. *Some of the documents are so classified that the FBI had to cover up the cover sheets with white paper.* Looking at the caveats that I can see, I am honestly shocked by the level of the material and the things it pertains to (no, I'm not going to tell you what that is, I'm not sure that I wouldn't be breaking my own oath). I'm sickened by the scale of the breach.
> 
> This is perhaps the worst security compromise in US history. The damage to our country is beyond measure.


wut?  soooooo classified?  how silly of a statment - from wherever you cut and pasted from .  So if it was kinda classified, they would have not covered them up while taking evidence photos? Did you cut and paste from vice?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 1, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 14771


Proving to everyone once again that not only are you an idiot but clueless as well.

Please continue...


----------



## thirteenknots (Sep 1, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 14771



You should not do what you did above.


----------



## thirteenknots (Sep 1, 2022)

crush said:


> View attachment 14773


And to think " Bill " actually placed a seed in that musty trap.


----------



## pewpew (Sep 2, 2022)

espola said:


> It is amusing to see what you think the contest is.


You're easily amused. Standby. I'll see if I can dig up a ball of yarn or a laser pointer.


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2022)

The detailed inventory released today of items seized at Maralago raises a new point of concern -- where are the documents missing from those folders?


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2022)

espola said:


> The detailed inventory released today of items seized at Maralago raises a new point of concern -- where are the documents missing from those folders?


Baldref still thinks treason is funny.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 2, 2022)

espola said:


> The detailed inventory released today of items seized at Maralago raises a new point of concern -- where are the documents missing from those folders?


They are apparently on the floor in plan sight...


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2022)

espola said:


> Baldref still thinks treason is funny.


You're funny.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2022)

espola said:


> The detailed inventory released today of items seized at Maralago raises a new point of concern -- where are the documents missing from those folders?


In the vault with the Steel Dossier.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2022)

espola said:


> Baldref still thinks treason is funny.


Again, ever since these people saw the Obama family walk into the White House they have come unhinged. Facts do not matter, hypocrisy does not matter, crime from their people does not matter, kissing the ring of murderous dictators does not matter, nothing matters except burning the whole thing down. They feel our country is now stained by the fact that a family of color slept in those beds. Burn them down! Erase the memory! Treason means nothing to them. They want it all to be destroyed.


----------



## N00B (Sep 2, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, ever since these people saw the Obama family walk into the White House they have come unhinged. Facts do not matter, hypocrisy does not matter, crime from their people does not matter, kissing the ring of murderous dictators does not matter, nothing matters except burning the whole thing down. They feel our country is now stained by the fact that a family of color slept in those beds. Burn them down! Erase the memory! Treason means nothing to them. They want it all to be destroyed.


Thanks for projecting, racist.


----------



## Happened again (Sep 2, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, ever since these people saw the Obama family walk into the White House they have come unhinged. Facts do not matter, hypocrisy does not matter, crime from their people does not matter, kissing the ring of murderous dictators does not matter, nothing matters except burning the whole thing down. They feel our country is now stained by the fact that a family of color slept in those beds. Burn them down! Erase the memory! Treason means nothing to them. They want it all to be destroyed.


on role I see...trying to one up your education statement from another post. Who are these people?  where are these dictators that you think are slinking around the hallways?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 2, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, ever since these people saw the Obama family walk into the White House they have come unhinged. Facts do not matter, hypocrisy does not matter, crime from their people does not matter, kissing the ring of murderous dictators does not matter, nothing matters except burning the whole thing down. They feel our country is now stained by the fact that a family of color slept in those beds. Burn them down! Erase the memory! Treason means nothing to them. They want it all to be destroyed.


Once again erasing all doubt....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2022)

N00B said:


> Thanks for projecting, racist.


Truth hurts eh noob? Hit a bit too close to home I see. You’ll be ok, you have lots of company.


----------



## N00B (Sep 2, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Truth hurts eh noob? Hit a bit too close to home I see. You’ll be ok, you have lots of company.


Awww don’t like name calling when it fits?

It’s not like I’m putting words in your mouth.  Just pointing out your own words.


----------



## Happened again (Sep 2, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Truth hurts eh noob? Hit a bit too close to home I see. You’ll be ok, you have lots of company.


a lot racists in this country..so many that obama was elected twice....i think it's whiteclaw time for you...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 2, 2022)

Happened again said:


> a lot racists in this country..so many that obama was elected twice....i think it's whiteclaw time for you...


Daffy seems like a Colt 45 Malt Liquor duck...


----------



## N00B (Sep 2, 2022)

espola said:


> It is amusing to see what you think the contest is.


I find this to be hilarious, especially given you are the original poster in this thread.  Maybe you should see how this ages as all of Grace T’s assertions couldn’t possibly be tested until the 2024 election.



espola said:


> On August 8, Grace posted this --
> 
> _The Rubicon has just been crossed politically. Trump's Mar Largo residence was raided by the FBI. If the GOP ever take the presidency again (particularly if it's DeSantis) they'll wholesale purge the FBI. Like Latin American Republics, each ingoing admin will use the legal infrastructure to punish (even deservedly so) the outgoing admin. As in Latin America, political contests become existential threats to the politicians because they determine who is going to jail.
> 
> ...


But…



Hüsker Dü said:


> It’s ok, you have lots of company.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2022)

“When President Joe Biden took office in January of 2021, he barred Trump from attending intelligence briefings, which were typically open to preceding presidents.

"He is no longer the president," Gordon told the New York Times. "He no longer has a need to know. And on top of that he is not a person who is careful, nor does he understand the importance of keeping intelligence secret. That creates a very explosive cocktail."

Other presidents rarely took material from intelligence briefings, but former officials told the New York Times that Trump didn't necessarily have the same regard for sensitivity.”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 2, 2022)

Trump was barred from intelligence briefings after Biden took office...okay.
Tell me Daffy, how many briefings did Obama attend after Trump was sworn in?
How 'bout Bush? Clinton? HW Bush? Reagan?
Thanks for citing your sources duck...


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trump was barred from intelligence briefings after Biden took office...okay.
> Tell me Daffy, how many briefings did Obama attend after Trump was sworn in?
> How 'bout Bush? Clinton? HW Bush? Reagan?
> Thanks for citing your sources duck...


It woudn't be a big surprise to find that t denied Obama access.

And then, there is this --









						Joe Biden May Block Donald Trump's Ability to Get Intelligence Briefings
					

Trump may not receive them.




					www.distractify.com
				




"These briefings aren't just a privilege, they're a time-honored tradition among U.S. leaders so that they can be better prepared to give counsel to the incumbent president for important matters. Whether it's helping to show the ropes around the presidential role, or give their feedback on an important issue, it's pretty useful to have folks who were once put in charge in managing one of the world's most powerful and influential countries give their advice."


----------



## fourteenknots (Sep 2, 2022)

YOU PEOPLE MAKE ME SICK   !

THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH MIXING TOP SECRET GOVERNMENT DOCUMENTS WITH MELANIA’S CROTCHLESS PANTIES AT A COUNTRY CLUB  !

THE REAL CONCERN IS WHY THAT AWFUL DEMOCRAT WRAY DIDN’T JUST CONFIRM WITH TRUMP THAT 11,179 TOP U.S. SECRETS WERE DECLASSIFIED AND THEN PERFECTLY INTERMINGLED WITH DOZENS OF RED AND PINK CROTCHLESS PANTIES AS ANY EX PRESIDENT WILL REASONABLY DO .


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 2, 2022)

espola said:


> It woudn't be a big surprise to find that t denied Obama access.
> 
> And then, there is this --
> 
> ...


Thanks Daffy...
PS It's your turn to give out kudos...


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2022)

fourteenknots said:


> YOU PEOPLE MAKE ME SICK   !
> 
> THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH MIXING TOP SECRET GOVERNMENT DOCUMENTS WITH MELANIA’S CROTCHLESS PANTIES AT A COUNTRY CLUB  !
> 
> THE REAL CONCERN IS WHY THAT AWFUL DEMOCRAT WRAY DIDN’T JUST CONFIRM WITH TRUMP THAT 11,179 TOP U.S. SECRETS WERE DECLASSIFIED AND THEN PERFECTLY INTERMINGLED WITH DOZENS OF RED AND PINK CROTCHLESS PANTIES AS ANY EX PRESIDENT WILL REASONABLY DO .


" it’s an issue of paperwork  "  -- J Kushner


----------



## N00B (Sep 2, 2022)

N00B said:


> I find this to be hilarious, especially given you are the original poster in this thread.  Maybe you should see how this ages as all of Grace T’s assertions couldn’t possibly be tested until the 2024


Still tilting at windmills I see.  Who is responsible for the lack of self awareness on your end. (See original post)


----------



## N00B (Sep 2, 2022)

espola said:


> On August 8, Grace posted this --
> 
> _The Rubicon has just been crossed politically. Trump's Mar Largo residence was raided by the FBI. If the GOP ever take the presidency again (particularly if it's DeSantis) they'll wholesale purge the FBI. Like Latin American Republics, each ingoing admin will use the legal infrastructure to punish (even deservedly so) the outgoing admin. As in Latin America, political contests become existential threats to the politicians because they determine who is going to jail.
> 
> ...


----------

